# Von klugen Politikern und bescheuerten Terroristen



## Davatar (20. November 2010)

Seit ein paar Tagen liest man recht viel über die "erhöhte Terrorgefahr in Deutschland", Artikel gibts zu Hauf dazu. Die gefundene Bombenattrappe neulich war ja eher kontraproduktiv fürs Image der Politiker. Seit neustem liest man sogar vom bedrohten Reichstag. Irgendwie werfen all diese "Panik machenden Momente", die durch die Zeitungen so raufgepusht werden immer wieder folgende Fragen auf:

1) Wie bescheuert kann ein Terrorist wirklich sein?
2) Handelt es sich um eine ernsthafte Bedrohung oder ist das nur simple Panikmache?

*1) Wie bescheuert kann ein Terrorist wirklich sein?
*Das ist echt eine Frage, die ich mir immer wieder stelle. Gehen wir davon aus, dass Terrorismus im Grundsatz als Ziel hat, dass sich für den Terrorist und/oder seine Verwandten irgendetwas zum Positiven ändern soll. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass es dem Terroristen besonders wichtig sein sollte, durch seine Handlungen auch wirklich etwas erreichen zu können.
Sind wir uns ehrlich: eine Bombe zu organisieren dürfte im Internetzeitalter nicht mehr allzu schwer sein. Vielleicht kann man sich nicht grad bei Amazon ne Atombombe bestellen, aber für kleine, effektive Ziele kann man sie sich selbst zusammen bauen. Nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage des Motivs. Die häufigsten Motive von Terroristen in der westlichen Welt kommen aus religiösen und/oder politischen Motive. Ideologische Motive wie beispielsweise "extrem grüne Terroristen" gibts zwar auch, sind aber im Verhältnis gesehen, eher selten. Gut, im religiösen Bereich lassen die...nicht sehr weit vorausschauenden Leute recht viel mit sich machen. Sie melden sich für irgendwelche Trainingscamps an, schnallen sich ne Bombe um und sprengen sich irgendwo in die Luft, weil ihnen irgend ein höheres religiöses Tier innerhalb der Organisation befohlen hat, dies zu tun. Auf diese Gruppe möchte ich hier jetzt *nicht* eingehen.
Was ich meine sind die Terroristen, die sich auch wirklich was bei dem, das sie tun, überlegen. Solche Terroristen sind im Grunde genommen stark wirtschaftlich veranlagt. Sie berechnen nämlich:
Bombe mit grösstmöglichem Effekt zu kleinstmöglichem Preis mit geringster Gefahr, aufzufliegen.
Wie wir wissen, sind Bomben relativ günstig zu haben, haben dann allerdings einen relativ geringen Wirkungskreis. Ist jedoch die Bombe so platziert, dass ein wichtiges - beispielsweise - Regierungsorgan getroffen wird, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Also ist eine günstige, aber effektive Bombe doch etwas Wünschenswertes.
Im Gegensatz zum Preis ist, wie bereits erwähnt, die Wirkung vermutlich das Wichtigste, der terroristischen Ausführung. Der Grundsatz "je grösser das Bumm desto besser" trifft hier (man glaubt es kaum) NICHT zu. Terroristen wollen meistens etwas bewegen und zum Positiven verändern. Gerade bei Terrorismus im eigenen Land möchte man bei einer Explosion nur den Zielen schaden, die man im Visier hat, das allgemein Volk, die Zivilisten hingegen, die will man davor bewahren, Schaden zu nehmen. Je grösser das Bumm, desto höher die Gefahr, einen Zivilisten zu treffen. Man möchte aber deshalb keinem Zivilisten schaden, weil der Terrorist auf das Volk angewiesen ist. Denn sollte man jemals etwas verändern können, braucht man auf jeden Fall die Unterstützung des Volkes dazu.
Die Gefahr aufzufliegen ist stets akut. Sobald die Regierung weiss, dass man Terrorist ist, dauerts nicht mehr lange bis man entweder eingesperrt oder tot ist (je nach Land eventuell auch zuerst eingesperrt, dann gefoltert und zuletzt tot). Also ist es wichtig, dass man eben nicht auffliegt. Man sollte natürlich stets mit Leuten arbeiten, denen man einigermassen vertrauen kann (obwohl man das als Terrorist ja eigentlich nie wirklich kann), die Sprengsätze und Anschläge so ausführen, dass man nicht gleich die Aufmerksamkeit des Militärs auf sich zieht und vor allem nicht unbedingt im grossen Stil Uran einkaufen, sondern wie gesagt, kleine, einfache und effiziente Bömbchen benutzen.
Nun, wenn ich so diverse Zeitungsartikel vergleiche, scheint es mir, es gäbe 2 verschiedene Arten von Terroristen:
Variante 1: Ich nenne ihn, den "Strunzdoofen, völlig bescheuerten, Bauernterroristen" (ich hoffe, potenziell anwesende Bauern mögen mir den Ausdruck verzeihen). Er fasst einen Plan, beispielsweise den amerikanischen Präsidenten zu töten, kauft sich ne grosse Wumme und will sich grad auf den Weg zur Präsidentenparade machen, als er auch schon plötzlich von der SWAT festgenommen wird. Tja, sein Problem ist eben, dass er überall rumerzählt hat, dass er nen Anschlag auf den Präsidenten plant.
Variante 2: Ich nenne ihn, den "mystischen Underground-Terroristen". Diese Art des Terroristen operiert aus dem Geheimen heraus. Er überlegt sich im Voraus, welche Anschläge er wann wo ausführen wird, zieht diese durch, wenn er weiss, dass es sicher ist und lässt sie bleiben, wenn Gefahr herrscht, aufzufliegen. Echte Beispiele hierfür möchte ich nicht nennen, da man diese Aussage womöglich als Glorifizierung einzelner, krimineller Organisationen meinerseits her, bezeichnen könnte. Aber wer schonmal den Film "Fight Club" gesehn (oder das entsprechende Buch gelesen) hat, weiss was ich meine.

Um zurück zur aktuellen Situation zu kommen, frage ich mich: Sind das nun lauter strunzdoofe, völlig bescheuerte Bauernterroristen, die da am Werk sind oder ist das schlicht und einfach nur Politikerpropaganda, um Werbung für "mehr Sicherheit im Land" zu schaffen und/oder Angst unter der Bevölkerung zu schüren, um potenziell geplante Gesetze durchzubringen?

*2) Handelt es sich um eine ernsthafte Bedrohung oder ist das nur simple Panikmache?
*
Sind wir uns mal ehrlich: Momentan steht so viel in den Zeitungen, dass man sich doch wirklich fragen muss, ob da einfach nur bescheuerte Terroristen ihre Pläne ausplaudern oder ob das alles vielleicht doch nur erfunden worden ist. Gerade die Polizei ist doch normalerweise daran interessiert, dass möglichst wenig Informationen nach aussen dringen, besonders und erst recht, wenn es um akute Themen geht. Denn grundsätzlich gibt es wie gesagt, eben auch mystische Underground-Terroristen, die sich ganz genau überlegen, ob, wann und wo sie zuschlagen sollen und ihre Pläne entsprechend überarbeiten, wenn plötzlich an allen grösseren Bahnhöfen und Flughäfen schwer bewaffnete Polizisten rumwuseln. Das ist sich die Polizei natürlich auch bewusst, daher gibt sie ja ungern Informationen Preis.
Woher kommen dann aber plötzlich all diese Theorien über mögliche Anschläge in Deutschland? Nunja, entweder gibt es tatsächlich eine Bedrohung von strunzdoofen, völlig bescheuertern Bauernterroristen, was bedeuten würde, dass keine wirkliche Gefahr besteht... oder aber jemand (oder mehrere Personen) streuen Gerüchte, um Angst und Ungewissheit zu schüren.
Ich frage mich, ob Merkel wohl neulich mit Guttenberg an nem Tisch sass, die beiden zusammen ne Flasche Tequila gekippt und darüber debattiert haben, welche Gesetze man wohl noch so verabschieden könnte. Dabei kam heraus, dass es wiedermal Zeit für ein zusätzliches Anti-Terror-Gesetz sei und es wurde kurzerhand der erstbeste Zeitungsreporter angerufen, der ihnen einfiel. Das brachte die ganze Sache ins Rollen und so stehen wir heute da, voller Angst und Panik, wie kleine dumme Schäfchen und lesen Schlagzeilen wie "Der Reichstag im Visier der El Kaida?" oder mein persönlicher Liebling "In der U-Bahn fährt die Angst mit!".


Was hält Ihr von der ganzen Sache? Denkt Ihr, Deutschland ist so sehr gefährdet, wie noch nie zuvor oder handelt es sich doch nur um simple Panikmache? Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2010)

Es steht im Moment keine größere (beliebiger Tiername-)Grippe an.

Dann wird eben durch sowas die Sendezeit gefüllt und Panik gemacht. In einem halben Jahr ist wieder etwas anderes interessant.

Also ich würde definitiv sagen: Panikmache.


----------



## Medmius (20. November 2010)

[font=Georgia,]Waldsterben, Ozonloch, Vogelgrippe, CO2 Panik, Schweinegrippe, Terroristen...[/font]
[font=Georgia,]
[/font]
[font=Georgia,]Die Regierungen finden immer neue Gründe für eine Panikmache  und das wird wahrscheinlich auch so bleiben.[/font]


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

Panikmache, mehr ist das für mich nicht.

Ausserdem hast du als Nerd eh den Joker. Ich mein wo passieren immer die Anschläge, Geiselnahmen, usw.? Genau in öffentlichen gebäuden! Wir Nerds werden Leben, LEEEEEBEN. 


Spoiler



Das soll als Scherz genommen werden, denn sowas kann immer und überall passieren. :>


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2010)

Die meisten Politiker machen doch nur etwas... um etwas gemacht zu haben >_>

Panikmache und geballte Inkompetenz der Politik... <3 U Deutschland


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2010)

Au ja, alles ist Panikmache, nichts ist wahr, alles völlig übertrieben... zumindest solange bis es mal nach hinten losgeht, dann sind die Leute die jetzt von Panimache labern die ersten die schreine:"WARUM HABT IHR NICHTS GETAN UND UND GEWARNT BUHÄÄÄÄ"

Jaja, das liebe Volk... 

Das Volk hat Hunger als gebt ihm Kuchen.


----------



## ThoWeib (20. November 2010)

Ich halte das gegenwärtige Geschrei auch nur für Panikmache.

Denn, auch wenn das zynisch klingt, haben die Terroristen ein viel grundsätzlicheres Problem: der 11.09. war eine derart große und "effektive" (im Sinne von "Terror verbreiten" effektiv) Nummer, das eine Bombe auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt nur für kurzfristige Aufregung sorgt. Man erinnere sich an die Bomben in Spanien oder England: wie lange hielten deren Nachwirkungen in der Presse? Vor allem, mit dem obigen Datum verglichen.


----------



## ThoWeib (20. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Au ja, alles ist Panikmache, nichts ist wahr, alles völlig übertrieben... zumindest solange bis es mal nach hinten losgeht, dann sind die Leute die jetzt von Panimache labern die ersten die schreine:"WARUM HABT IHR NICHTS GETAN UND UND GEWARNT BUHÄÄÄÄ"


Das Leben ist an sich riskant. Wenn du vor den Terroristen Angst hast, brauchen sie gar keine Bomben zu legen, dann haben sie schon ihr Ziel erreicht. 

Und das ist nicht nur für die Terroristen interessant, sondern auch für unsere Politiker: ein Volk, das Angst hat, ist leicht zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Au ja, alles ist Panikmache, nichts ist wahr, alles völlig übertrieben... zumindest solange bis es mal nach hinten losgeht, dann sind die Leute die jetzt von Panimache labern die ersten die schreine:"WARUM HABT IHR NICHTS GETAN UND UND GEWARNT BUHÄÄÄÄ"
> 
> Jaja, das liebe Volk...
> 
> Das Volk hat Hunger als gebt ihm Kuchen.



Sicher, und wie stellst du dir das vor? Jedem Bürger ne Ak in die Hand drücken und bei 3 aufn Verdächtigen Ausländer Zielen? Ich glaube dann haben wir bald keine Probleme mit der Integration. 
Natürlich kann man Warnen, aber wirklich: OMFG OMFG, DA SIND IWELCHE TYPEN DIE DROHEN UNS ANZUGREIFEN. Und das mal für mal für mal, dass ist Panikmache.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]'Wer das nicht will, der kann sich ja zuhause hinter dem Ofen verkriechen'[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Lqo5g3RbqMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*[/font]
Was mich momentan am meisten nervt, ist dass StreetView von der Politik ständig als furchtbarer Eingriff in die Privatsphäre angesehen wird während ELENA munter auf dem Vormarsch ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2010)

Escape, Gutes Video! 

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]'Wer das nicht will, der kann sich ja zuhause hinter dem Ofen verkriechen' der Satz Zeigt mir das sie das nur machen das sie noch mehr Kontrolle über die Bürger haben. [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Alles Panik mache das nur ein Ziel hat "Totaler Überwachungsstaat" [/font]


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sicher, und wie stellst du dir das vor? Jedem Bürger ne Ak in die Hand drücken und bei 3 aufn Verdächtigen Ausländer Zielen? Ich glaube dann haben wir bald keine Probleme mit der Integration.
> Natürlich kann man Warnen, aber wirklich: OMFG OMFG, DA SIND IWELCHE TYPEN DIE DROHEN UNS ANZUGREIFEN. Und das mal für mal für mal, dass ist Panikmache.



Nein, ich sage nur es sind die gleichen Leute die hier jetzt schreien das ALLES nur Panikmache sei, die dann wenn es irgendwann doch mal keine ist als erstes schreien und den Staat und die Medien kritisieren.

Ein gewisser Teil ist sicher nur Panikmache um die Auflage zu steigern, doch einfach alles als Panikmache abzustempeln ist dumm, naiv, kurzsichtig und völlig kindisch.


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Terroristen wollen meistens etwas bewegen und zum Positiven verändern.


Das war der Punkt an dem ich mir das Gesabbel nicht weiter angetan habe.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein, ich sage nur es sind die gleichen Leute die hier jetzt schreien das ALLES nur Panikmache sei, die dann wenn es irgendwann doch mal keine ist als erstes schreien und den Staat und die Medien kritisieren.
> 
> Ein gewisser Teil ist sicher nur Panikmache um die Auflage zu steigern, doch einfach alles als Panikmache abzustempeln ist dumm, naiv, kurzsichtig und völlig kindisch.



Sicher, ich nehme es zur kenntnis, achte vielleicht mehr auf meine Umgebung um Zeichen zu deuten und etwas Vorzubeugen. Aber wenn der Staat/Nachrichten ständig wiederholen und JEDER Angst hat gibt es eine Massenpanik. Vielleicht holen sich Haushälte dann ne Waffe zum Schutz...und Zack gibts Tote. Man(n) darf es nicht zu Ernst sehen aber auch nicht zu Locker. Nen Mittelding und nicht zu viel Einreden und Angst machen lassen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sicher, ich nehme es zur kenntnis, achte vielleicht mehr auf meine Umgebung um Zeichen zu deuten und etwas Vorzubeugen. Aber wenn der Staat/Nachrichten ständig wiederholen und JEDER Angst hat gibt es eine Massenpanik. Vielleicht holen sich Haushälte dann ne Waffe zum Schutz...und Zack gibts Tote. Man(n) darf es nicht zu Ernst sehen aber auch nicht zu Locker. Nen Mittelding und nicht zu viel Einreden und Angst machen lassen.



Als Beispiel:


Ich sage jeden Tag es regnet. Dann regnet es irgendwann mal und ich sag zu allen: Haha, seht ihr ich hatte recht. Ich hab euch ja gewarnt und ihr wolltet nicht hören.


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

Dscheisse! Ich hab schon Probleme damit, mich mit dem dummen Gesülze meiner Mitmenschen im RL anzufreunden, dann will ich dieses hirnlose Gelaber nicht auch noch im Forum lesen!!!
"Überwachungsstaat" aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. November 2010)

Naja, man braucht halt neue Gründe, um die Verfassung zu brechen. Also mal wieder raus mit der Bundeswehr in Deutschland und der Vorratsdatenspeicherung, auch wenn das BVG das schon mal abgeschmettert hat.

Nachdem auf politischer Ebene zahlreiche vom Volk nicht akzeptierte Entscheidungen (Laufzeitverlängerung, Gesundheitsreform, Rente mit 67,...) getroffen wurden, das Experiment Euro vor dem Scheitern steht und der Staat de facto bankrott ist, kommt es doch gerade recht, wenn die Bürger mit einem brandaktuellen Thema zumindest temporär beschäftigt werden können. Wie ernst darf/sollte man die Terrorankündigungen nehmen?
Eine gute Frage, denn erstens hat man bis jetzt in keinem Paket oder Tasche Sprengstoff gefunden. Die Herkunft der Bomben ist wirklich fragwürdig, denn der Jemen ist bislang eher unauffällig gewesen was Terror angeht und die Meldungen die wir rein bekommen klingen nicht nach einer tatsächlichen Bedrohung, sondern nach einer Übertreibung dessen, was man tatsächlich findet.

 Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, dass inzwischen sogar unsere Politiker auf das Pferd der amerikanischen Regierung aufgesprungen sind und ganz laut "Terror" schreien, obwohl sie garnicht wissen was tatsächlich los ist. Und unser de Misere scheint auch nur wahllos diese Sachen zu verkünden, meidet Details - weil es wie sich im Nachhinein bisher immer rausstellte keine gibt. Damit wird künstlich Panik geschaffen. Und wie man Panik nutzen kann um Entscheidungen durchzudrücken, die das Volk nicht will, das haben wir beim Irak-Krieg der Amerikaner gesehen, sehen es jetzt und sahen es sogar schon in den 30er Jahren als der Nationalsozialismus begann.

 Allein die Tatsache, dass man garnicht weiß woher die Bomben kommen und dass sich niemand dazu bekennt und eine Absicht verkündet, zeigt schon, dass diese Bedrohung nicht real ist und auch nichts mit irgendwelchen Gruppierungen aus Glaubensgemeinschaften zu tun hat. Es ist ein Spiel und das Spiel heißt "Wer hat Angst vor dem bösen Mann?". Die Angst ensteht in unseren Köpfen und lenkt uns ab von den Details.


----------



## tschilpi (20. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war der Punkt an dem ich mir das Gesabbel nicht weiter angetan habe.


Geht mir auch so, obwohl ich den ganzen Text durchgelesen habe. Nichts gegen dich, Davatar, aber ich glaube, Terroristen haben nicht ganz die Gedanken, die du dir vorstellst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. November 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, obwohl ich den ganzen Text durchgelesen habe. Nichts gegen dich, Davatar, aber ich glaube, Terroristen haben nicht ganz die Gedanken, die du dir vorstellst.



Da lässt man vorab schon mal Planungen, mit welcher Taktik man vorgehen will, durchsickern. Die Locations werden in eine engere Wahl genommen - zumindest weiß der Innenminister von Rheinland-Pfalz davon zu berichten. Das Datum, 22. November, wird in der Presse lanciert. Die Claqueure auf den billigen Sitzen schreien wie bestellt nach Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Es fehlt jetzt eigentlich nur noch der Ticketverkauf bei eventim.

 Also, ich weiß ja nicht. Aber auf der Skurrilitäten-Skala dürften wir jeden Tag einen deutlichen Schritt nach oben machen.


----------



## Braamséry (20. November 2010)

So wie sie es jetzt ist ist es am Besten.

Sie zeigen präsenz und zeigen, dass man es versucht zu verhindern bevor etwas passiert.

Wenn man sich an 2001 erinnert konnte sich sowas niemand vorstellen.
Heute stellt man sich lieber unmögliches vor und sorgt vor.
Wer dann Angst hat wenn die einem Sicherheit geben oder bis zum maximum versuchen zu geben, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Wer jetzt nichtmehr mit Zug oder bahn fährt, der wäre einfach dumm, weil er es ja auch vorher gemacht hat. Und das Pech genau dann am falschen Ort zu sein ist zu gering.

Deshalb ist es gut, dass sie lieber jetzt schonmal etwas tun. Wenn nämlich in den nächsten 10 jahren absolut nichts passieren würde, würde jeder nur sagen, dass sie alles richtig gemacht haben. Sobald etwas passiert war die Sorge berechtigt, nur die Mittel reichten nicht. Das ist vorsorge in wirklich allen Punkten-


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. November 2010)

> Wer heute noch an den Quatsch glaubt, der in den Nachrichten erzählt wird, ist schlichtweg doof oder im
> Rentenalter.



Schon komisch, dass auch Pi-News diese "Falschmeldung" der erhöhten Terrorgefahr in ihrem Programm hat. Scheint ja doch nicht so ein großer Quatsch zu sein, was der Herr Maizière da verlauten lässt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass auch Pi-News diese "Falschmeldung" der erhöhten Terrorgefahr in ihrem Programm hat. Scheint ja doch nicht so ein großer Quatsch zu sein, was der Herr Maizière da verlauten lässt.



Ist auch klar, die suchen doch nach jedem bisschen, dass sie den Moslems ankreiden können. Die PIler halten auch Israel und die USA für Vorbilder.
Noch fragen?


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. November 2010)

> Ist auch klar, die suchen doch nach jedem bisschen, dass sie den Moslems ankreiden können. Die PIler halten auch Israel und die USA für Vorbilder.
> Noch fragen?



Achso, dein Post war Ironie, sry hab ich echt bierernst genommen lawl o.O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2010)

Naja, immer zum Teil.

Jede Information, die man aufnimmt, ist von einer Meinung, zumeist der des Autors, gefärbt.
Offizielle sind meist links, PI ist ein wenig mehr rechts, das eine beschwichtigend und vom 
eigentlichen ablenkend, das andere starr auf ein (wichtiges) Thema fixiert und sieht nichts
anderes.

Man muss sich seine Information von überall holen und selbst entscheiden, was man glauben
möchte und was nicht. Die Sache ist nur die: PI spricht Dinge an, die uns alle angehen, aber
in den öffentlichen medien absichtlich unterdrückt werden. 

Auf der einen Seite die "Grün-/Linken Gutmenschen", auf der anderen Seite die "Konservativen
Besserwisser". Wem man eher zutraut, ehrlich zu sein, ist jedermanns Sache. Falls jemand 
einen cleveren Konservativen lesen will, Nusquam ist zu empfehlen. 
Nusquam erklärt auch wichtige Begriffe die von den Meisten beim "Diskutieren" genutz
werden. Recht interessant.

http://www.nusquam.de/


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. November 2010)

> PI spricht Dinge an, die uns alle angehen, aber
> in den öffentlichen medien absichtlich unterdrückt werden.



Nur leider in solch einer tiefbraunen Farbe, dass der Wahrheitsgehalt nicht mehr zu erkennen ist...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Nur leider in solch einer tiefbraunen Farbe, dass der Wahrheitsgehalt nicht mehr zu erkennen ist...



Würde ich nicht einmal sagen. Die Kerle sind keine Nazis, es gibt da kaum Tendenzen. Wer PI für Nazis
hält sieht wohl auch in Sarrazin einen Rassisten. Klar sind einige Artikel reißerisch geschrieben, und
einige Kommentare sind übertrieben. Aber die werden gewöhnlicherweise direkt von anderen korrigiert.
Im Kern hat PI Recht, und genau das ist es, was mir Sorgen bereitet.

Ich selbst setzte meine Hoffnungen auf die neue Partei DIE FREIHEIT.


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. November 2010)

> Im Kern hat PI Recht, und genau das ist es, was mir Sorgen bereitet.



Dann bereitet mir das Sorgen um dich, ich hoffe du unterstützt diese Hetze gegen den Islam nicht wirklich. Man siehe sich einfach nur mal die Anzeigen an den Seiten an...

Edit: Das endet sowieso in Flame, also hör ich auf


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2010)

Hetzte kann man das tatsächlich nennen. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie mit dem Islam unrecht haben.
Aber bevor ich hier allzusehr den PI heraushängen lasse und gebannt werde, halte ich den Mund.

Über Jesus darf jeder dreckige Witz gemacht werden, aber ein bild von Mohammed, und es kommt der BAN!-Hammer.


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2010)

ich möchte mal hier ein offizielles und relativ objektives interview einfügen,welches, glaube ich, davas fragen beantworten:
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/terrorgefahr112.html


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich möchte mal hier ein offizielles und relativ objektives interview einfügen,welches, glaube ich, davas fragen beantworten:
> http://www.tagesscha...rgefahr112.html



Sieh dir die Bewertung des von dir geposteten Artikels an und ließ die Kommentare. Bleibst du dann bei deiner Meinung,
der Artikel sei objektiv?

Hier ein Beispiel, wie man einen Artikel des Staats zerpflücken kann. Einen Kommentar habe auch ich hinterlassen, vielleicht
bekommt auch einer heraus, welcher das ist.

http://www.pi-news.net/2010/11/mit-dem-zweiten-sieht-man-besser-nicht/

So glaube sich jeder seinen Ring den echten...


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Sieh dir die Bewertung des von dir geposteten Artikels an und ließ die Kommentare. Bleibst du dann bei deiner Meinung,
> der Artikel sei objektiv?




ja


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war der Punkt an dem ich mir das Gesabbel nicht weiter angetan habe.



Ich denke schon das die meisten Terroristen in dem Glauben leben etwas Positives zu tun


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. November 2010)

Mööglicherweise bist du das "Schwarze Auge" (nein wie gruselig)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Mööglicherweise bist du das "Schwarze Auge" (nein wie gruselig)



100 Punkte für Herrn Sherlock.


----------



## Darussios (21. November 2010)

Unsere Polizei hat schon mehrfach Anschläge verhindert und ich denke, das schaffen sie auch erneut.
Und vor Terroranschlägen fürchte ich mich nicht, besonders nicht jetzt.
Die Terroristen wissen jetzt, dass wir von ihren Plänen wissen und werden nicht angreifen zumindest nicht nach Schema F "Ich stell mal nen Koffer ab und tu so, als ob ich nix gesehen hätte".
Und allgemein hab ich keine Angst, weil ich mich extrem selten in einer richtigen Großstadt aufhalte, ich denke Terroristen würde es weniger bringen, einen Anschlag in einer 100.000-Einwohnerstadt zu verüben als in einer Millionenstadt wie Berlin, Köln oder andere.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Unsere Polizei hat schon mehrfach Anschläge verhindert und ich denke, das schaffen sie auch erneut.
> Und vor Terroranschlägen fürchte ich mich nicht, besonders nicht jetzt.
> Die Terroristen wissen jetzt, dass wir von ihren Plänen wissen und werden nicht angreifen zumindest nicht nach Schema F "Ich stell mal nen Koffer ab und tu so, als ob ich nix gesehen hätte".
> Und allgemein hab ich keine Angst, weil ich mich extrem selten in einer richtigen Großstadt aufhalte, ich denke Terroristen würde es weniger bringen, einen Anschlag in einer 100.000-Einwohnerstadt zu verüben als in einer Millionenstadt wie Berlin, Köln oder andere.



Ich glaube nicht, dass in Deutschland auch nur ein Mensch zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt an irgendeinem Ort jemals in Gefahr war. Es wird seit 2001 vor starker Terrorgefahr gewarnt, immer wieder gesagt, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit sei bis hier Sprengsätze in die Luft fliegen. Und was ist bis jetzt passiert? In deutschland gab es noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag. Noch nie!

Der moderne Terrorismus in Deutschland geht nicht von den Terroristen aus, sondern von den Medien. Wir brauchen überhaupt keine Taliban mehr, solange wir BILD, ZDF und co. haben die uns in Angst versetzen. Dazu kommen dann Politiker, die diese nicht-existente Gefahr ausnutzen um mehr Überwachung zu fordern. So geht das immer weiter bis wir ins Jahr 1984 zurückspringen.


----------



## Noxiel (21. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass in Deutschland auch nur ein Mensch zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt an irgendeinem Ort jemals in Gefahr war. Es wird seit 2001 vor starker Terrorgefahr gewarnt, immer wieder gesagt, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit sei bis hier Sprengsätze in die Luft fliegen. Und was ist bis jetzt passiert? In deutschland gab es noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag. Noch nie!



Das hat sich der Büroangestellte am 11. März 2004 bestimmt auch gedacht, bevor ihm der Zug um die Ohren geflogen ist. 
In Panik zu verfallen hilft genauso wenig, wie alles als unbegründete Panikmache abzutun. Den Balanceakt kriegen leider die wenigsten hin.


----------



## Jester (21. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass in Deutschland auch nur ein Mensch zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt an irgendeinem Ort jemals in Gefahr war. Es wird seit 2001 vor starker Terrorgefahr gewarnt, immer wieder gesagt, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit sei bis hier Sprengsätze in die Luft fliegen. Und was ist bis jetzt passiert? In deutschland gab es noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag. Noch nie!
> 
> Der moderne Terrorismus in Deutschland geht nicht von den Terroristen aus, sondern von den Medien. Wir brauchen überhaupt keine Taliban mehr, solange wir BILD, ZDF und co. haben die uns in Angst versetzen. Dazu kommen dann Politiker, die diese nicht-existente Gefahr ausnutzen um mehr Überwachung zu fordern. So geht das immer weiter bis wir ins Jahr 1984 zurückspringen.



Keine Bedrohung... auf einmal Bumm!
Die Bedrohung ist in meinen Augen schon real und mMn ist die verstärkte Präsenz der Polizei absolut angebracht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2010)

Ja genau damit wird uns Angst gemacht. Die Gefahr ist allgegenwärtig, man darf niemandem trauen und muss immer vor Terroristen in Acht sein! Deshalb häufen sich derzeit auch die Falschmeldungen von Bomben, die sich als Plastiktüten herausstellen und dergleichen.


----------



## shadow24 (21. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> In deutschland gab es noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag. Noch nie!




zum glück ist noch nie was passiert,aber müssen wir hier erst ein szenario wie in london oder madrid erleben???
jester hat eben schon die sauerlandgruppe erwähnt und ich möchte auf ein anderen versuchten anschlag hinweisen...du erinnerst dich bestimmt noch an die wm 2006,mit dem terroristen in ballacktrikot?
die hatten die bomben schon am bahngleis stehen gehabt:
Die Bomben bestanden unter anderem aus einem Zeitzünder, einer Gasflasche und einem Behältnis mit Benzin, die in einem Rollkoffer verborgen waren. Ein echter Explosivstoff war, außer der kleinen Menge Initialsprengstoff im Zünder, nicht enthalten, ebenso fehlte eine Sauerstoffquelle, welche mit dem Benzin und/oder Gas ein explosionsfähiges Gemisch ergeben könnte (der Sauerstoffpartialdruck der normalen Raumluft ist nicht hoch genug, um eine solche Konstruktion zum Explodieren zu bringen). Die Bomben waren von den Tätern im Kölner Hauptbahnhof in zwei Regionalbahnen mitgenommen worden. Die Täter fuhren jeweils eine Station in den Zügen mit, stiegen in Troisdorf bzw. Köln-Deutz wieder aus und ließen die Koffer mit den Bomben in den Zügen stehen, so als hätten sie aus Versehen ihr Gepäck vergessen. Die Zeitzünder waren so eingestellt, dass sie um 14:30 Uhr auslösen sollten. Die Zündung erfolgte, jedoch explodierten die Bomben mangels Explosivstoff oder Sauerstoffquelle nicht.

Der erste Koffer befand sich im Regionalexpress 1 von Aachen Hauptbahnhof nach Hamm (Westfalen). Er wurde noch am gleichen Tag von einem Zugbegleiter bei einer Vierersitzgruppe in einem Doppelstockwaggon gegen 14:40 Uhr entdeckt und gegen 15:55 Uhr in der Fundstelle des Dortmunder Hauptbahnhofes abgegeben. Bei Öffnung des Koffers wurde die Bombe erkannt und die Bundespolizei verständigt. Sie wurde gegen 19:35 Uhr von USBV-Entschärfern mit einer Wasserkanone beschossen und untauglich gemacht. Sie enthielt elf Liter Butangas in einer Gasflasche, 4,5 Liter Benzingemisch, einen Wecker und Drähte.

Der zweite Koffer mit einer ähnlichen Vorrichtung wurde am gleichen Tag im Hauptbahnhof Koblenz sichergestellt. Er war im Kölner Hauptbahnhof in einer Regionalbahn nach Koblenz deponiert worden. Die Bombe wurde erst entdeckt, als der Koffer am nächsten Tag geöffnet wurde.[sup][1][/sup]

Nach Angaben des _Focus_ hat eine Untersuchung der Bundesanstalt für Materialforschung und -prüfung ergeben, dass die Kofferbomben einen Feuerball mit 15 Meter Durchmesser und umherfliegende Metallsplitter im Umkreis von hundert Metern hätten bewirken können. Die Zerstörungskraft der Bomben wäre mit der Wirkung der Sprengsätze bei den Terroranschlägen am 7. Juli 2005 in London vergleichbar. Beide Züge wären vermutlich bei der Explosion entgleist.[sup][2][/sup] Laut libanesischer Anklageschrift gegen Dschihad Hamad[sup][3][/sup] soll sich zudem in einem der Koffer Speisestärke befunden haben, die sich nach einer Explosion in Form von Feinstaub auf die Atemwege der Opfer lege und dadurch zu weiteren Opfern durch Ersticken führen sollte.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [...]



Jup, an den Anschlag hab ich auch gedacht, als ich den Post von M1ghtymage gelesen hab. Zumal meine Mutter zu der Zeit öfter von Köln aus nach Düsseldorf mit dem Zug gefahren ist, da wir hier in der Nähe wohnen. Und ganz ehrlich als ich das mitbekommen hab ist mir schon ein bisschen mulmig geworden. Aber naja soviel zu "In Deutschland wurde noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag". Ich denke man sollte alles ganz realistisch sehen, und nicht in eine Massenpanik verfallen, aber auch nicht so tun, als gäbe es keine Bedrohung auf dieser Welt. Und ganz ehrlich? Die paar Cops mehr die jetzt rumlaufen stören mich eigentlich kaum.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Die paar Cops mehr die jetzt rumlaufen stören mich eigentlich kaum.



Dann hast du offensichtlich nicht verstanden worum es mir geht.


----------



## qqqqq942 (21. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> um potenziell geplante Gesetze durchzubringen?



Darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen...

Schließlich will die CDU ja zur "Terrorabwehr" auch das Grundgesetz ändern(Rechte rausnehmen), um die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wieder durchzusetzen...


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dann hast du offensichtlich nicht verstanden worum es mir geht.


Anscheinend nicht, aber klär mich auf


----------



## Nebelgänger (21. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das hat sich der Büroangestellte am 11. März 2004 bestimmt auch gedacht, bevor ihm der Zug um die Ohren geflogen ist.
> In Panik zu verfallen hilft genauso wenig, wie alles als unbegründete Panikmache abzutun. Den Balanceakt kriegen leider die wenigsten hin.



(Yeah, ich zitiere einen Moderator!)

Ist richtig. An bestimmten Daten nicht mehr vor die Türe zu gehen, weil eine besonders hohe "Alarmstufe" ausgegeben wurde, nützt nichts, ebenso, wie vollkommen mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt zu laufen.
Mal ehrlich, wäre ich Terrorist, so würde ich doch 50 verschiedene Daten streuen, an denen die Terrorgefahr besonders ultimativ und abartig hoch ist - und letztendlich einfach willkürlich irgendwann zuschlagen. Und selbst mit Insiderinformationen aus den Reihen der Terroristen ist diese "Streuung" nach wie vor gegeben; irgendwie unwahrscheinlich, dass in einer solchen, nennen wir es mal "Organisation" jeder alles weiß.
Insofern macht es keinen großen Sinn, sich am 22. (beispielsweise) zu verkriechen und nicht vor 23:59 Uhr die Nase hervorzustrecken und zu schauen, ob das Haus noch steht.
Eine gewisse Gefahr gibt es jederzeit - allerdings ist sie nicht anders, als die Gefahr, morgens beim Brötchenholen überfahren zu werden.
Der Mensch ist unberechenbar, wenn es um solche Gewaltausbrüche geht, wie sie Terrorismus in seiner aktuellen Form darstellt.

Abgesehen davon bin ich strikt gegen eine Vorratsspeicherung von Daten oder jeglichen anderen Eingriff in Datenschutzgesetze und die Privatsphäre des Einzelnen. Natürlich kommt ein gewisser Hand zur Überspitzung der Angst den kleinen und großen Schäuble-Nachfolgern absolut gelegen und wird selbstverständlich eiskalt ausgenutzt.
Die Kunst ist einfach, den Blick nicht zu verlieren, wie hoch das sogenannte Gefahrpotential letzten Endes wirklich ist (oder sein mag, bestimmt sagen kann es niemand, nicht einmal der Terrorist selber), und sich nicht von Überwachern, Medien mit Langweile und Ignoranten verwirren zu lassen.


----------



## qqqqq942 (21. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]'Wer das nicht will, der kann sich ja zuhause hinter dem Ofen verkriechen'[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> *
> 
> ...



Als ich mir das angesehen hab war das wie ein (den Ausdruck bitte entschuldigen) Schlag in die Fre??e.

Da will die CDU eindeutig Vorratsdatenspeicherung und ähnliches durchsetzen...

Was auch an der Vorratsdatenspeicherung und anderen Rasterfahndungen/Spionagemaßnahmen:

Man MUSS die Kosten des ausspionierens(an einem selber) selbst tragen. (Steuern und Gebüren für Internet)


----------



## Caps-lock (21. November 2010)

> In deutschland gab es noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag. Noch nie!



Abgesehen von München 1972 und den RAF Anschlägen, die teilweise auch internationale Unterstützung hatten...

Ich denke das Terrorgefahr besteht, denn es gibt immerhin Hinweise und denen sollte man auch nachgehen...
ABER Panikmache bringt genau garnichts.
Im Grunde ist man überall in Gefahr (der Blitz kann einen halt auch beim Scheissen treffen...), aber deswegen mein Leben ändern, werd ich nicht.
Und der Trick bei Terroristen, ist ja auch das sie meißtens so zuschlagen, dass keiner mit rechnen konnte.


----------



## Braamséry (22. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja genau damit wird uns Angst gemacht. Die Gefahr ist allgegenwärtig, man darf niemandem trauen und muss immer vor Terroristen in Acht sein! Deshalb häufen sich derzeit auch die Falschmeldungen von Bomben, die sich als Plastiktüten herausstellen und dergleichen.



Es ist definitiv richtig, dass die Medien alles hochputschen.
Aber gerade das ist gut.

Heute morgen *schulfrei juhu* habe ich in den nachrichten gesehen, dass an einem Bahnhof eine Plastiktüke mit Klebeband umwickelt an einem Pfeiler hing. Anscheinend als Atrappe. Das ist wieder total bescherut mit der Angst zu spielen, aber gut, dass die Menschen aufmerksam sind.
Es hat also immer gutes und schlechtes. 

Aber jetzt zu denken, dass genau mein Zug oder mein bus in die Luft geht ist schon paranoid. 
Und wenn einem sowas mal passiert ist, hat man oft weniger angst davor als vorher, weil sowas eig nie zweimal passiert. 
Bei mir gab es bisher die Situation, dass sich auf dem Bahnhof jmd vor ca. 150 Leuten vor einen Güterzug geworfen hat. Der Schrecken in dem Moment ist riesig, das was man danach sieht ist noch schlimmer, aber zu denken, dass es nochmal passiert ist wahnsinnig, vor allem da sowas öfters passiert als z.B. Terroranschläge.


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war der Punkt an dem ich mir das Gesabbel nicht weiter angetan habe.


Wenn Du nichts zu sagen hast, zwingt Dich auch keiner, was zu schreiben 



tschilpi schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, obwohl ich den ganzen Text durchgelesen habe. Nichts gegen dich, Davatar, aber ich glaube, Terroristen haben nicht ganz die Gedanken, die du dir vorstellst.


Ich habe den Terrorismus nicht verteidigt, sondern versucht, die Motive eines Terroristen aufzuzeigen. In seinen eigenen Augen folgt er einer gerechten Sache. Das muss noch lange nicht heissen, dass die Sache dann auch wirklich gerecht ist. Welchen Motiven folgt ein Terrorist denn Deiner Meinung nach, wenn nicht dem Ziel, irgendetwas (in seinen Augen) zum Positiven zu verändern?

Und ich WOLLTE ja Eure *Meinungen* dazu hören, aber dazu gehört halt auch, dass man die Meinung so formuliert, dass sie auch ein Bisschen Inhalt bietet. Meckern kann jeder, argumentieren scheinbar nicht. Danke an alle anderen hier, die das verstanden haben.

Schlussendlich hab ich auch versucht (vermutlich nicht sehr erfolgreich), meinen Eingangspost möglichst neutral zu verfassen, sprich, weder "Ja, wir werden alle sterben!", noch "Da gibts ne grosse Verschwörung in ner dunklen Kammer und die wollen uns alle dazu bringen, dass sie vollkommene Macht über uns erhalten". Ich wollte einfach nur wissen, wie Ihr das seht und finde es auch gut, dass hier mit verschiedenen Ansichten diskutiert wird.

BTT: Man sollte natürlich die potenzielle Gefahr eines Anschlages nicht unterschätzen. In Spanien und Irland gabs in der Vergangenheit ja zu Hauf Anschläge von einheimischen Terroristen. Aber ich finde, das Hochpushen von Gefahren aus dem Osten schürt Hauptsächlich Abneigung und Hass auf Menschen arabischer Herkunft. Der Witz an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja: Die Regierung Deutschlands ist recht stark links eingereiht. Da frage ich mich doch, warum "Anti Terror-aus-dem-Osten"-Kampagnen so hohen Zuspruch erhalten. Letztendlich bewirken ja somit Aussagen links eingestellter Politiker einen Rechtsrutsch der Bevölkerung... kontrovers oder nicht?

Lustig an der ganzen Geschichte finde ich ja: Da wird immer 9/11 als Ausgangslage genommen, um aufzuzeigen, dass die Terroristen ursprünglich aus Afghanistan kennen, dabei wissen die Afghanen scheinbar nicht mal, was am 9.11. damals passiert ist. Link zum Artikel "Im Süden von Afghanistan ist 9/11 unbekannt" Irgendwie blöd, wenn in der "Hochburg der Terroristen" viele Leute nicht mal wissen, dass sie Terroristen sein sollen, zumalen die meisten Afghanen ja scheinbar Bauern sein sollen. Bekanntlich interessiert sich ein Bauer auch nicht wirklich fürs Ausland, sondern fürs Wetter und wie er seine Waren zu nem vernünftigen Preis auf den Markt bringen kann. Leider kenne ich keine Geheimdienst-Statistiken zur Herkunft von Terroristen, aber ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass viele grössere Anschläge der letzten Jahre von Leuten ausgeführt wurden, die im Westen aufgewachsen sind und sich später radikalisieren liessen, nicht von Bauern, die vermutlich nicht mal wissen was das Internet ist, geschweige denn, wie man eine Bombe bauen kann...


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Lustig an der ganzen Geschichte finde ich ja: Da wird immer 9/11 als Ausgangslage genommen, um aufzuzeigen, dass die Terroristen ursprünglich aus Afghanistan kennen, dabei wissen die Afghanen scheinbar nicht mal, was am 9.11. damals passiert ist. Link zum Artikel "Im Süden von Afghanistan ist 9/11 unbekannt" Irgendwie blöd, wenn in der "Hochburg der Terroristen" viele Leute nicht mal wissen, dass sie Terroristen sein sollen, zumalen die meisten Afghanen ja scheinbar Bauern sein sollen.



also deinen ersten Satz versteh ich irgendwie nicht...da scheinst du fälschlicherweise "kommen" durch "kennen" ersetzt zu haben.sonst macht der satz nicht so den richtigen sinn...aber dann wäre der satz vom logischen her auch nicht stimmig,denn wirklich keiner der Terroristen die mit 9/11 zu tun hatten stammten aus afghanistan.nicht mal die mutmasslichen Drahtzieher,oder Osama bin Laden

und ich möchte mal dein gedanken weiter spinnen und afghanistan und seine Terroristen auf den europäischen kontinent verlegen:das ist so als ob eine Bande von beispielsweise Polen,Tschechen,Kroaten,Albanern in Österreich Anschläge verübt udn sich in die Berge der Ukraine zurückziehen.udn wir würden die Ukraine als Terroristenhochburg beschimpfen.auch dort würden viele wahrscheinlich die Ostbande als "gute" leute darstellen weil sie den "Kapitalisten" schaden,aber genauso verrückt wäre es die Ukraine in den dreck zu ziehen...
ich mein damit das afghanistan genauso schlimm ist wie z.B.der Libanon,odre Pakistan,oder Jemen,oder Saudi arabien,oder Irak,oder Iran...denn jedes land dort bringt fanatiker hervor die einfach nur von irgendwelchen religiösen spinnern verblendet worden


----------



## Dweencore (22. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv richtig, dass die Medien alles hochputschen.
> Aber gerade das ist gut.


Was ist gut daran wenn man den Leuten noch mehr Angst macht?
Genau sowas darf nämlich nicht passieren, Panik!
Aber jeden Tag kommen immer mehr Berichte deswegen, was soll das bringen ?


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also deinen ersten Satz versteh ich irgendwie nicht...da scheinst du fälschlicherweise "kommen" durch "kennen" ersetzt zu haben.sonst macht der satz nicht so den richtigen sinn...aber dann wäre der satz vom logischen her auch nicht stimmig,denn wirklich keiner der Terroristen die mit 9/11 zu tun hatten stammten aus afghanistan.nicht mal die mutmasslichen Drahtzieher,oder Osama bin Laden


Hoppla, das war tatsächlich ein Rechtschreibefehler, richtig.
Was Afghanistan mit 9/11 zu tun hat? Nunja, Auszug aus Wikipedia:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die US-Regierung vermutete, dass der aus Saudi-Arabien stammende Osama bin Laden und Teile des Terrornetzwerkes al-Qaida sich in Afghanistan aufhielten, denen sie die Drahtzieherschaft an den Terroranschlägen des 11. Septembers 2001 zur Last legen. Daraufhin führten die USA im Oktober 2001 eine Invasion Afghanistans mit Hilfe eines Militärbündnises unter ihrer Führung durch. Die US-Regierung nutzte zur Legitimierung dieser Invasion einen Entschluss des UN-Sicherheitsrats, der ihnen das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung zusprach. Infolge dieser Invasion gelang es, die herrschenden Taliban zu stürzen, wobei die Nordallianz den Großteil der Bodentruppen stellte. Jedoch gelang es seit der Invasion nicht, Osama bin Laden zu fassen.


Sprich: 9/11 war die Rechtfertigung Bushs, um in Afghanistan einzumarschieren und die dortige Regierung zu stürzen.
Ironischerweise scheint heute, 9 Jahre später, kein Schwein in Afghanistan zu wissen, was an 9/11 überhaupt passiert ist und die meisten Leutchens dort sehen die Amis einfach als Besatzungsmacht (was sie ja eigentlich auch sind).



> ich mein damit das afghanistan genauso schlimm ist wie z.B.der Libanon,odre Pakistan,oder Jemen,oder Saudi arabien,oder Irak,oder Iran...denn jedes land dort bringt fanatiker hervor die einfach nur von irgendwelchen religiösen spinnern verblendet worden


Uh, ich würd mich ein Bisschen mehr mit arabischer Geschichte befassen. Der Libanon wurde immer mal wieder von einer Besatzungsmacht unterdrückt. Zwischenzeitig gelang es den Libanesen aber, ihre Unabhängigkeit zu erkämpfen. Für kurze Zeit nach den 50er Jahren galt der Libanon als "Schweiz des Ostens". Verschiedene Nationalitäten mit unterschiedlichen Glaubensrichtungen konnten miteinander leben und das Land galt als neutral. Der Bürgerkrieg in den 70ern zerstörte leider dieses Land, das so hohes Potenzial hatte, jedoch geschah auch dies wieder durch äusseren Einfluss. Die Libanesen galten für lange Zeit als sehr tolerantes Volk. Nur wenn ein Land immer und immer und immer wieder unterdrückt wird, kommen früher oder später halt auch radikale Gruppierungen an die Macht.
Afghanistan wurde, genauso wie der Irak, (unter Anderem) von den Amis mit Waffen beliefert, damit die Region vor Ort entsprechend destabilisiert wurde. In Afghanistan wollten die Amis das Land vor dem Einmarsch der Russen schützen, da dies sonst eine rechte Stärkung der Russen bedeutet hätte. Der Irak wurde mit Waffen beliefert, um Stand gegen den Iran zu bieten. Blöd nur, dass durch amerikanische Waffenlieferungen Saddam Hussein so an die Macht gelangen und das Land ins Chaos stürzen konnte.
Pakistan kämpft offiziell als Verbündeter der USA gegen den Terrorismus.
Nach dem 2. Weltkrieg beherrschte eine britische Erdölfirma "*Anglo-Iranian Oil Company* (*AIOC*)" die Ölrohstoffe des Landes und weigerte sich, die Gewinne mit dem iranischen Volk zu teilen. Wegen dieser Weigerung wurden die im Iran befindlichen Ölanlagen verstaatlicht. Wegen dieser Verstaatlichung wurde das Land durch die Britannien und darauffolgend natürlich auch den grossen Bruder, die USA boykottiert, was eine Wirtschaftskrise im Iran auslöste. Zwar fing sich der Iran wieder auf und konnte sich zu einer Industrienation aufschwingen, jedoch gab es danach auch wieder starken amerikanischen und sowjetischen Einfluss im Iran, da beide Parteien das Land für sich gewinnen wollten. Dass der Iran in den 80ern durch die Iraker angegriffen wurde, die zuvor mit amerikanischen Waffen versorgt wurden, hat das Bild der Iraner gegenüber den Amis sicher nicht positiv unterstützt.
Ahja, nebenbei, die Ölgesellschaft, die damals nicht teilen wollte wird heute "BP" genannt (stimmt, das sind die, die neulich so nen Bockmist im Golf von Mexiko verursacht haben)...

Jemen war wie die meisten von Dir genannten Länder früher eine Kolonie der Briten. Seltsam...wenn ich die Geschichte dieser Länder anschaue, sehe ich überall einen gewaltigen britischen und amerikanischen Einfluss, der schlussendlich gewisse Bevölkerungsteile in den religiösen Fanatismus treiben konnte.


Vielleicht sollte man einer hungernden Bevölkerung Korn und Wasser geben und das Land selbst bestellen lassen, statt ihnen Waffen und Panzer zu schenken und das Volk zu unterdrücken. Sonst wundert man sich später, dass es Aufstände gibt. 


Edit: Religiöse Spinner gibts auch bei uns zu Hauf, nur so nebenbei. Aber "Religiöse Spinner" ist eh der falsche Ausdruck. Korrekt wäre "Ideologische Spinner", denn beispielsweise radikale Grüne und ähnliches Unkraut haben wir bei uns ebenfalls.


----------



## Lenatowenaar (22. November 2010)

zum topic mh wen sowas aufgebauscht wird durch die prese schaue ich meisten nach was unsere liebe bundesregierung jetzt wieder für schöne gesetze verabscheidne will ohne das sich das groh der bevölkerung für interressiert denn die haben ja bekanntlich angst wegen der angeblichen terrorgefahr und das beste beispiel ist ja wohl das noch nicht mal das bka davon irgend etwas wusste (und die sind ja nunmal eigentlich dafür zuständig) und solange bei denen ruhe herscht mache ich mir keine sorgen und selbst bei der bundeswehr ist nichtmal ein hauch davon zu spühren das irgendwas im anmarsch ist selsbt bei der wm hatten die nee höhre warnstufe als wie jetzt lol


----------



## Gerti (22. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sie melden sich für irgendwelche Trainingscamps an, schnallen sich ne Bombe um und sprengen sich irgendwo in die Luft, weil ihnen irgend ein höheres religiöses Tier innerhalb der Organisation befohlen hat, dies zu tun. Auf diese Gruppe möchte ich hier jetzt *nicht* eingehen.



Aber ich denke, dass gerade von diesen Terroristen in der Öffentlichkeit geredet wird oder? Weil man hat ja nicht angst vor irgendwelchen gezielten Anschlägen, sondern davor, dass wieder jemand mit dem Flugzeug in Gebäude fliegt.

Klar, vorsichtig sollte man sein aber die Panikmache, die gerade betrieben wird... hier stand heute in der Zeitung, dass in unserm 30.000 Leute Städtchen demnächst 2 mit Maschienenpistolen bewaffnete Polizisten sind. WTF?!
Ist genauso ne Sache wie mit der Schweinegrippe.... viel Lärm um nichts.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. November 2010)

Immer diese Mutmaßungen und Unterstellungen! Wie ich das hasse!

Keiner hier im Forum weiß was für Informationen und woher diese Informationen über einen möglichen Anschlag stammen! Ja vielleicht nur Panikmache um ein Gesetz durch zu bringen. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass die Verschwörungstheoretiker hier falsch liegen. Aber vielleicht ist auch was wahres dran! Und vielleicht wird wirklich ein Anschlag vorbereitet und wenn man es durch das Informieren der Bürgers schafft, dass ein aufmerksamer Bürger vielleicht etwas bemerkt (wie in den USA am Times Square) dann hat sich die Aktion gelohnt!

Und ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass das alles nur Panikmache vom Staat ist und irgendein Gesetzt durch zu bringen denn ich werde lieber beim spazieren durch Berlin gefilmt als das Menschen bei einem Attentat zu Schaden kommen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jemen war wie die meisten von Dir genannten Länder früher eine Kolonie der Briten. Seltsam...wenn ich die Geschichte dieser Länder anschaue, sehe ich überall einen gewaltigen britischen und amerikanischen Einfluss, der schlussendlich gewisse Bevölkerungsteile in den religiösen Fanatismus treiben konnte.



Der religiöse "Fanatismus" hat ganz andere Wurzeln als die Unterdrückung durch Briten/Amis. Das hat höchstens den Grund, warum die USA das beliebtere Ziel sind als die
Deutschen.

Wobei Deutschland ja auch (noch) recht sicher vor dem Islam (von ausserhalb) ist. Mein Kampf von Adolf Hitler verkauft sich im Nahen Osten nach dem Koran am Besten.
Und da wir für viele dort noch immer als totalitäre Judenhasser gelten, sind wir in deren Augen nicht ganz so bös. Die Kerle in Nordafrika sind auch eher deutschfreundlich,
dank dem gemeinsamen Kampf gegen die Briten während des Krieges. Und von den islamischen SS-Divisionen wie der "Handshar" (Krummsäbel) und deren Anführer 
wissen wir auch recht genau, wie der Muselmann über Nazis denkt.
Oder Nazis über den Moslem.

Tante Edith war hier und hat die Rechtschreibfehler eingesammelt.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. November 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, obwohl ich den ganzen Text durchgelesen habe. Nichts gegen dich, Davatar, aber ich glaube, Terroristen haben nicht ganz die Gedanken, die du dir vorstellst.


Jeder will etwas positives für sich selbst oder seine Gemeinschaft erreichen. Dass das bei terroristischen Aktivitäten von dem abweicht, was wir Otto-Normal-Europäer uns unter positiv vorstellen, ist klar. Dennoch hat der Terrorist ein - für sich - positives Ziel.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. November 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jeder will etwas positives für sich selbst oder seine Gemeinschaft erreichen. Dass das bei terroristischen Aktivitäten von dem abweicht, was wir Otto-Normal-Europäer uns unter positiv vorstellen, ist klar. Dennoch hat der Terrorist ein - für sich - positives Ziel.



Ja, 72 Jungfrauen im Paradies.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2010)

Eingriff in die Privatsphäre ist überall. Ich wohne in einer Jugendwohngruppe der Evangelischen Jugendhilfe und die hatten mal die geniale Idee Taschenkontrollen zu machen. Es stört einen Tierisch. Einfach sich dagegenstellen, einfach verweigern. 
Und die Einschätzung von gut und Böse ist immer Relativ. In unseren Augen sind die Terroristen die Bösen, in ihren Augen sind wir, die "Ungläubigen" die Bösen.
Relativität ist überall. Käsestullen sind auch Relativ.
Doch bevor ich jetzt zu weit in die Philosophie abdrifte ["Ceci n'est pas une pomme" lässt grüssen] muss ich einen Fakt sagen, eher ihn loswerden.
Die Politik in Deutschland wird immer abgedrehter, keiner ist sich sicher was er wählt.
Über 10% der Deutschen wünschen sich einen "Führer" der Deutschland mit starker Hand regiert. Ein Erschreckendes Warnzeichen das es dem Volk nicht so gut geht. 
Und diese "Volksdepression" nutzen die Politiker schamlos aus, um an uns geschwächten Bürgern Gesetze vorbeizuschmuggeln die völlig 
aus der Luft gegriffen sind, ich sags euch, das wird noch kommen. STASI 2.0 lässt grüssen.
Was wir in dieser Zeit nutzen sollten ist die Veränderung. Grüne Politik wird ein Balsam für Deutschland, auch wenn ich die Grünen/Bündnis90 nicht wähle.
Sollten die Terroristen wirklich kommen - Wir wären vorbereitet. Man schaue sich nur mal die Bilder am Bahnhof an, wo die Polizei mit Maschinengewehren patroulliert.
Jedoch ist die Gefahr beständig. Die Nachrichten hetzen das Volk auf und lassen es überempfinden, letztens erst im Bus mit 2 Damen diskutiert.
Dabei sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten:

Vielleicht kommt das nächste Auto von der Fahrbahn ab und die Stoßstange rammt sich einen in den Bauch.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was wir in dieser Zeit nutzen sollten ist die Veränderung. Grüne Politik wird ein Balsam für Deutschland, auch wenn ich die Grünen/Bündnis90 nicht wähle.



Mein Gott, alles nur nicht die Grünen. Sie sind die schlimmsten von Allen.

http://www.nusquam.de/?p=978


Wer Grün ist oder wählt, ist in meinen Augen Staatsfeind.


----------



## Jester (22. November 2010)

Lenatowenaar schrieb:


> zum topic mh wen sowas aufgebauscht wird durch die prese schaue ich meisten nach was unsere liebe bundesregierung jetzt wieder für schöne gesetze verabscheidne will ohne das sich das groh der bevölkerung für interressiert denn die haben ja bekanntlich angst wegen der angeblichen terrorgefahr und das beste beispiel ist ja wohl das noch nicht mal das bka davon irgend etwas wusste (und die sind ja nunmal eigentlich dafür zuständig) und solange bei denen ruhe herscht mache ich mir keine sorgen und selbst bei der bundeswehr ist nichtmal ein hauch davon zu spühren das irgendwas im anmarsch ist selsbt bei der wm hatten die nee höhre warnstufe als wie jetzt lol



Weder BKA noch Bundeswehr haben groß was zu sagen, wenn es um die Einschätzung der Bedrohung durch den Terrorismus geht. An allererster Stelle bei solchen "Ermittlungen" steht der BND, und da kann einfach keiner von uns wissen, was bei denen vorgeht. Schließlich ist der BND einer der besten Geheimdienste der Welt und an sich haben wir es diesen Herren zu verdanken, dass bei uns noch nichts hochgegangen ist.


----------



## Ahothep (22. November 2010)

Ja ja in solchen Zeiten muss man echt angst haben wie viel Terroristen schon in unserem Land sind. Jährlich sterben 16.000 Menschen an Ärztepfusch-Terrorismus. Täglich sterben 150 Menschen wegen autobahn-Terrorismus. Und dann die 20 Millionen Selbstmord-Raucher-Attentäter die sogar ihrer Umgebung Schaden zufügen.

Bei so viel Terrorismus wirds langsam Zeit was dagegen zu machen!


----------



## Landerson (22. November 2010)

Nachdem wir alles wissen was nach 9/11 passiert ist frage ich mich immer oefter was in Deutschland losgewesen waere, wenn Flugzeuge in Hochhaeuser geflogen waeren.

Wuerden die Deutschen so reagieren wie es in America passiert ist oder kuehl wie Roboter das ganz rational runtergeschluckt (bitte nicht ganz zu ersnt nehmen )


----------



## Jester (22. November 2010)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Ja ja in solchen Zeiten muss man echt angst haben wie viel Terroristen schon in unserem Land sind. Jährlich sterben 16.000 Menschen an Ärztepfusch-Terrorismus. Täglich sterben 150 Menschen wegen autobahn-Terrorismus. Und dann die 20 Millionen Selbstmord-Raucher-Attentäter die sogar ihrer Umgebung Schaden zufügen.
> 
> Bei so viel Terrorismus wirds langsam Zeit was dagegen zu machen!



Brilliant! Sag ich ja eh schon lange, lass uns einfach all diese unwürdigen Drecksmenschen auslöschen! Schließlich stellt jeder Mensch in seiner Unvollkommenheit ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar!

Merkste selber, ne?


----------



## Kaputte (23. November 2010)

Zum Thema Terrorismus, insbesondere in Deutschland (und der westlichen Welt): Terrorist (Youtube)

Ich empfehle, wenn es um das Thema Terrorismus, Organisationen und Finanzkrise etc. geht, 
sich unter anderem sich mal "Zeitgeist" oder ähnliche Dokumentationen anzusehen.
Oder auch Bücher wie "Der Kapitalismus Komplott" durchzulesen.

Wer glaubt es gebe diesen Pseudo-Terrorismus wirklich ist selber.. wisster ne ;D


----------



## Nethertank (23. November 2010)

Hallo leudde 

Also ich bin der meinung das was in den Zeitungen steht nur ein bruchteil dessen was wirklich passiert endspricht ,dass heißt das der BND bestimmt seine finger im spiel hat seien wir ma ehrlich der BND hat die USA auch vor dem 11. sept. gewarnt diese warnung wurde nicht ernst genommen und wir wissen ja was drauß wurde und ich denke deswegen, finde ich diese panikmache gar net so schlecht weil dadurch erstens die terror-G-unit schwieriger hat bzw die Politiker durch ein Öffentliches Medium wie fehrnsehen und Zeitung in zugzwang stehen und die Öffentliche sicherheit Verstärken Müssen , sonst gibs ne neue regierung und naja einmal dort oben in der regierung sitzen und man will dort nicht mehr weg xD das ist ja wie im urlaub man tausende Berater die die arbeit machen du musst dich nur in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren und das ist ja auch nicht so schwer wenn man aufpasst.

also unterm strich ganz gut weil immer was passieren kann und denke wird.!!!!!

Denken wir einmal nur so wenn mann ein ausverkauftes fußballspiel sehen will in germany dann sind da die sicherheitsmaßnahmen bescheiden man wird abgetastet........

ja toll mann kann immernoch was in den shuhen reinschmuggeln und oder ja isn bisl ekelig im Körper.

Lass dass ma einen Terroristen machen und schwups ca. 80 K Menschen ToT oder verletzt.

und dann wird wieder ein schuldiger gesucht im diesen falle ma wieder die Politiker.

und alles hat dann panik weils dann ja passiert ist.

aber Vielleicht muss mal was passieren damit man was gegen diese sicherheitslücken macht.

andererseits will man ja nicht ne halbe std vorm stadium hocken.

naja wayne genuch geschafelt ich haunse rein

Euer Nether^^


----------



## Ahothep (23. November 2010)

Jetzt mal ohne Scheiss. Was haben die Terroristen bis jetzt gemacht? Sie haben 2 Türme zum Einsturz gebracht und nen paar Bomben gezündet wo jeweils 5 - 20 Menschen getötet oder verletzt wurde.

Dadurch sind jetzt insgesamt knapp 2000 Menschen durch Terrorismus gestorben!?

Das hat die USA an einem Tag mit einer Friedens-Kampf-Bomberstaffel in Afghanistan geschafft die mit ihren Splitterbomben die verboten sind um die Zivilbevölkerung drumherum geschossen hat und nur Terroristen getroffen hat, keine Kinder oder Frauen die dazwischen standen in den Städten.....


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Scheiss. Was haben die Terroristen bis jetzt gemacht? Sie haben 2 Türme zum Einsturz gebracht und nen paar Bomben gezündet wo jeweils 5 - 20 Menschen getötet oder verletzt wurde.
> 
> Dadurch sind jetzt insgesamt knapp 2000 Menschen durch Terrorismus gestorben!?
> 
> Das hat die USA an einem Tag mit einer Friedens-Kampf-Bomberstaffel in Afghanistan geschafft die mit ihren Splitterbomben die verboten sind um die Zivilbevölkerung drumherum geschossen hat und nur Terroristen getroffen hat, keine Kinder oder Frauen die dazwischen standen in den Städten.....



9/11, Bombe auf Bali, Bomben auf Boschaften, Anschlag in London, diverse weitere noch...das zu verharmlosen ist einfach schlecht. Was ist der Grundgedanke der Terroristen ? Destabilisierung der (hier) westlichen Welt und deren Werte. Das wollen wir uns gefallen lassen ? Ich glaube wohl kaum. Werd mal erwachsen und dann poste nochmal...Wir ziehen 2 Kinder groß und die sollen nicht in Angst und Schrecken aufwachsen, daher muß unsere westliche Welt geschützt werden, ist doch klar. Präsenz zeigen und mahnen ist wichtig. Mit denen verhandelt man nicht. Natürlich muß man viele Aktionen der USA hinterfragen, was Einsätze und deren Ausführung angeht. Deutschland hält sich auch bewußt zurück. Wenn ich an diesen Tankwagen-Fall in Afghanistan denke und daß wir Monate später uns noch rechtfertigen müssen... Ferner können wir froh sein, daß wir nicht immer alles mitkriegen, was hinter den Kulissen läuft. Habe im Verwandtenkreis auch einen Berufssoldaten, der nun das 2.Mal nach Afghanistan muß. Diese Erzählungen sind doch etwas anderes, was uns die liebe Presse mitteilt...


----------



## noidic (23. November 2010)

Panikmache von den Medien - ja, seh ich auch so.
Allerdings ist die aktuelle Terrorwarnung des Innenministers die erste, an die ich mich erinnern kann. Bisher hat die Regierung aufkommene Terrorangst immer zu beschwichtigen versucht, nun gibt es eine (verhaltene) Warnung. Grund genug für mich, aufmerksamer zu sein.

Heute morgen wurde am Düsseldorfer Hauptbahnhof ein herrenloser Koffer gefunden. War zum Glück nur Müll drin und von überall kommen die Stimmen Panikmache usw.
Ich bin froh, dass der Bahnhof wegen des Koffers gesperrt worden ist. Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon solche Kofferbomben, Vorsicht kann da nicht schaden, auch wenn deshalb vielleicht Leute 1-2 Stunden zu spät zur Arbeit kommen.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sollten die Terroristen wirklich kommen - Wir wären vorbereitet. Man schaue sich nur mal die Bilder am Bahnhof an, wo die Polizei mit Maschinengewehren patroulliert.
> Jedoch ist die Gefahr beständig. Die Nachrichten hetzen das Volk auf und lassen es überempfinden, letztens erst im Bus mit 2 Damen diskutiert.
> Dabei sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten:
> 
> Vielleicht kommt das nächste Auto von der Fahrbahn ab und die Stoßstange rammt sich einen in den Bauch.


Worauf bitteschön vorbereitet? Wenn "die Terroristen wirklich kommen" sollten, dann gäbe es ja wohl 2 Varianten:
Variante 1) Der "Gotteskriegerterrorist" trägt die Bombe im Rucksack oder am Rücken, spaziert durch den Bahnhof, betritt nen Zug und sprengt den Zug samt Inhalt in die Luft. Oder er muss nicht mal den Zug betreten, er stellt sich einfach in die Menge und zündet.

Variante 2) Der schlaue Terrorist, der nach seinem Anschlag noch weitere auslösen will, legt ne Rucksackbombe irgendwo in der Halle auf den Boden, beispielsweise beim Abfalleimer, wo er nicht gleich auffällt, spaziert aus dem Bahnhof raus, geht über die Strasse und aktiviert den Fernzünder. Oder die Bombe hat nen Zeitzünder und explodiert nach ner Viertelstunde. Bis dahin ist der Rucksack oder die Tasche wohl kaum jemandem aufgefallen. Könnte ja sogar nur ein Plastiksack sein, der da rumliegt und sowas fällt eh keinem auf.

In welcher der beiden Varianten soll bitteschön ein bewaffneter Polizist was ausrichten können?

Ein bewaffneter Polizist bringt nur dann etwas, wenn auch jeder kontrolliert wird. Aber möchtest Du jeden Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit/Schule und abends auf dem Heimweg von den Polizisten kontrolliert werden? Und möchtest Du diese permanente Kontrolle von 5 Uhr morgens bis Mitternacht bezahlen? Das kostet nämlich Einiges. Und selbst wenn die Polizei alles und jeden kontrollieren würden, meinst Du die Terroristen wären so bescheuert und würden die Bomben an Bahnhöfen und Flughäfen zünden, wo hunderte Polizisten rumwuseln? Es wäre doch wesentlich einfacher ins nächstbeste Einkaufszentrum zu gehn und die Bombe dort zu zünden. Halbwegs vernünftig platziert kann man auch so ne Menge Leute in den Tod reissen. Man könnte die Bombe auch an nem Konzert oder an ner Massenveranstaltung wie Feuerwerk, Weihnachtsmarkt und was es nicht alles gibt, zünden. Möglichkeiten gibts doch mehr als genug. Aber mit erhöhter Polizeipräsenz an Bahnhöfen und Flughäfen wird doch keine Sicherheit gewährleistet, es wird nur Angst und Hass auf Leute arabischer Herkunft geschürt.
Daher bin ich eben der Meinung, dass diese ganze Aktion gar nichts bringt, ausser entweder Werbung für die Politiker, die sich mit ihrem härteren Kurs profilieren wollen oder aber Werbung für weitere Repressionsmassnahmen.


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2010)

Wie sehe denn deine Art der Prävention aus Davatar? Da du gegen bewaffnete Polizisten an Bahnhöfen bist, wie würdest du denn das Volk über die mögliche Terrorgefahr warnen? Eine einfache Ansage im TV? Wie würde die aussehen?


----------



## Budegirl (23. November 2010)

Ich habe letzte Woche mitbekommen, wie Frau Merkel am Telefon zu Herrn Bush sagte:

"Wir haben dem dummen deutschen Volk erzählt, in Deutschland seien Anschläge geplant. Dazu haben wir ein paar schlechte Aufnahmen von Bombenattrapen gestreut und einen Zeitraum um das Fest der Liebe genannt, das es autentischer klingt.

Mal schauen was daraus wird. Vielleicht bekommt Deutschland auch einen so schönen großen Abhörsatelliten wie die Staaten und der Nacktscanner ist ja auch schon da und der niedere Bürger weiß nicht einmal,

dass wir ihn schon seit Jahren online überwachen.......!!!"




Wisst ihr was? Ich bin echt glücklich, das es mir scheißegal geworden ist, was aus diesem Land und seinem Volk wird bzw. was mit ihm passiert. Sollen meinetwegen irgendwelche Überwachungsgesetze durchgesetzt werden oder Terroristen Weihnachtsmärkte in die Luft sprengen.
Sollen die Terroristen zu den Politikern gehen und sich alle gemeinsam in die Luft jagen, dann sind zwei sehr große Probleme gelöst. Falls es je Probleme gab......


Solange ich nur in Ruhe gelassen werde mit solch politischem Dünnpfiff oder irgendwelchen "Bedrohungen"


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie sehe denn deine Art der Prävention aus Davatar? Da du gegen bewaffnete Polizisten an Bahnhöfen bist, wie würdest du denn das Volk über die mögliche Terrorgefahr warnen? Eine einfache Ansage im TV? Wie würde die aussehen?


Gute Frage, regt zum denken an  Frag ich mich nämlich auch schon die ganze Zeit.
Schlussendlich würde ich wohl das Volk nicht warnen, sondern einfach in den Tag leben lassen. Passiert nämlich was und wurde das Volk nicht vorgewarnt, gibts zwar nen Aufschrei nach besserer Überwachung, passiert jedoch was, obwohl das Volk vorgewarnt wurde, ist der Aufschrei noch viel grösser, weils dann heisst, die Polizei hätte nichts unternommen. Polizeipräsenz kann auch im Hintergrund erhöht werden, ohne, dass die mit Maschinengewehren überall herum stehen. Polizisten könnten beispielsweise auch in Zivil rumstehen und bei verdächtigen Gepäckstücken, die da liegen, ein Einsatzkommando rufen. 

Edit: Schwer bewaffnete Polizisten sind eh ein recht fragwürdiges Instrument zur Sicherung eines Bahnhofs. Polizisten dürfen ja nicht wirklich schiessen und wenn sies doch tun, werden sie suspendiert und angeklagt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was einige sich so aufregen.

1. Die Medien machen, was sie immer machen =). Ein Elfanten groß reden.
2. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie keine Gesetzte durch drücken und wenn sollte man dagegen vorgehen. Denn das wäre der größte Fehler und für uns das schlimmste. Nur mal ehrlich, unsere Bundesregierung drückt 0 Gesetzte durch, wenn jeder schaut. Das machen die einfachmal Spontan. Ohne Vorwarnung wie es jetzt der Fall ist.
3. Warum gerade jetzt? Weil die Debate um Ausländer uns vielleicht schadet und wir jetz Ablenkung brauchen? Das eben dieses Thema vom Tisch ist. Das die Medien nicht mehr Erzählen, was eigentlich garnicht stimmt. Sondern ein neues Thema aufgreifen und los geifern.

Nein wir sollten weiterhin politisch interessiert sein und bleiben. Deswegen muss ich die Dummnasen nicht mögen und ihren Saustall. Aber sie machen sonst was sie wollen, wenn keiner Hinschaut. Elena zum Beispiel, haben die einfach so gemacht. Keine Terror Warnung, keine großen Reden oder Medien Aufmerksamkeit. Es war auf einmal nach dem Winter da. Daher wenn sie etwas ändern, machen sie es nicht wenn jeder hinschaut =) Das wäre sehr dumm.


----------



## Budegirl (23. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Schwer bewaffnete Polizisten sind eh ein recht fragwürdiges Instrument zur Sicherung eines Bahnhofs. Polizisten dürfen ja nicht wirklich schiessen und wenn sies doch tun, werden sie suspendiert und angeklagt.





....und werden zu mild oder garnicht bestraft!!! Polizisten kommen grundsätzlich glimpflich davon =(


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2010)

Budegirl schrieb:


> ....und werden zu mild oder garnicht bestraft!!! Polizisten kommen grundsätzlich glimpflich davon =(


Dazu hab ich ne andere Meinung, aber das gehört hier nicht zum Thema.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Budegirl schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was? Ich bin echt glücklich, das es mir scheißegal geworden ist, was aus diesem Land und seinem Volk wird bzw. was mit ihm passiert. Sollen meinetwegen irgendwelche Überwachungsgesetze durchgesetzt werden oder Terroristen Weihnachtsmärkte in die Luft sprengen.
> Sollen die Terroristen zu den Politikern gehen und sich alle gemeinsam in die Luft jagen, dann sind zwei sehr große Probleme gelöst. Falls es je Probleme gab......
> 
> 
> Solange ich nur in Ruhe gelassen werde mit solch politischem Dünnpfiff oder irgendwelchen "Bedrohungen"



Wenn man sowas liest, fragt man sich, warum manche Menschen Kinder kriegen...


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

Also ich glaub ja die planen schon wieder neue Steuern xD vllt eine Terrorismus-Steuer, Bomben-einfuhr-Steuer, oder die alles schlagende Volks-dauer-Verarschungs-Steuer ...
Ich glaub nich wirklich an diese Anschläge .. zumal du ja schon die völlig bescheuertern Bauernterroristen erwähnt hast. Ich mein wenn ich nen Anschlag planen würde, würd ich doch vorher net alles ausplaudern ... wie scheisse dumm muss man sein? Und btw wieso wurde Merkel wieder gewählt? Die alte hat nix von dem was se versprochen hat eingehalten GAR nix und noch schlimmer die denken sich jeden Tag neue bekloppte steuern aus .... Bräunungssteuer für Solariumbetreiber nur mal so nebenbei in den Raum geworfen... Oder hier einen auf Umweltheld machen aber mit ihren 30 Liter Limosinen zum Kiosk düsen ... Manchmal fänd ichs echt nich schlecht wenn man diese verkorksten alten Mumien die kein Plan haben was überhaupt auf den Straßen abgeht endlich mal einbuddelt ... Die sind doch eh alle schon tot nur sind se zufaul zum umfallen ....


----------



## Konov (23. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Polizisten dürfen ja nicht wirklich schiessen und wenn sies doch tun, werden sie suspendiert und angeklagt.



Polizisten dürfen schießen, wenn es die Situation zur präventiven Abwehr von Schäden an Leib und Leben erfordert oder schlicht und einfach aus Notwehr für sie selbst, was dem im Grunde ja gleich kommt.



Budegirl schrieb:


> ....und werden zu mild oder garnicht bestraft!!! Polizisten kommen grundsätzlich glimpflich davon =(



Ein Polizist wird nicht dafür bestraft, wenn er seine Dienstwaffe aus oben genannten Gründen abgefeuert hat. Er wird lediglich dann ggf. zur Rechenschaft gezogen, wenn ein unrechtmäßiger oder augenscheinlich unangemessener Einsatz der Dienstwaffe(n) stattgefunden hat.
Beispiel wäre, jemand klaut am Bahnhof ein Brötchen und wird mit 4 Schüssen in den Rücken zu Fall gebracht. Das würde unter die Kategorie unangemessen fallen. Die Unrechtmäßigkeit kommt hinzu, wenn eine Person im Grunde gar nichts gemacht hat und nur der Verdacht bestand, dass sie ein Brötchen geklaut hat, aber dennoch mit 4 Schüssen über den Haufen geschossen wurde.

Also alles in allem ist ein Polizist und der sinnvolle Gebrauch der Schusswaffe die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, um z. B. am Bahnhof die bestmögliche direkte Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Überwachungskameras werden einen Attentäter kaum aufhalten. Eine Kugel im Kopf schon.

Dafür die Bundeswehr einzusetzen wäre Quatsch, da es nur zu Panik führen würde, wenn plötzlich Soldaten in zivilen Einrichtungen patroullieren. Zumal es auch sicherlich wieder mit Extra-Kosten verbunden ist die Armee für solche Einsätze in die Pflicht zu nehmen und hinterher wird wieder gejammert, dass das alles kaum bezahlbar sei. Lieber versuchen die jetzt schon teilweise maroden Polizeiausstattungen zu finanzieren bzw. das Geld dahineinstecken, sofern es denn vorhanden ist.





Budegirl schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was? Ich bin echt glücklich, das es mir scheißegal geworden ist, was aus diesem Land und seinem Volk wird bzw. was mit ihm passiert. Sollen meinetwegen irgendwelche Überwachungsgesetze durchgesetzt werden oder Terroristen Weihnachtsmärkte in die Luft sprengen.
> Sollen die Terroristen zu den Politikern gehen und sich alle gemeinsam in die Luft jagen, dann sind zwei sehr große Probleme gelöst. Falls es je Probleme gab......
> 
> Solange ich nur in Ruhe gelassen werde mit solch politischem Dünnpfiff oder irgendwelchen "Bedrohungen"



Tja und wenn es dich doch mal trifft, ist das Gejammer groß. ^^
Ich persönlich sehe diese ganzen Überwachungsgesetze und Umstrukturierungen auch kritisch. Aber andererseits müssen ja Lösungen her. Statt dazu beizutragen könnten wir gleich die BRD auflösen und Anarchie gelten lassen, wenn jeder so denken würde wir du.


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das hat sich der Büroangestellte am 11. März 2004 bestimmt auch gedacht, bevor ihm der Zug um die Ohren geflogen ist.
> In Panik zu verfallen hilft genauso wenig, wie alles als unbegründete Panikmache abzutun. Den Balanceakt kriegen leider die wenigsten hin.


 Du weißt schon daß das in Madrid war und nicht in Deutschland .... wenn man schon Klugscheisst dann bitte richtig


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Schwer bewaffnete Polizisten sind eh ein recht fragwürdiges Instrument zur Sicherung eines Bahnhofs. Polizisten dürfen ja nicht wirklich schiessen und wenn sies doch tun, werden sie suspendiert und angeklagt.



Ich würde mich da nochmal informieren. Sicher, jeder Schusswaffengebrauch zieht eine Untersuchung nach sich, aber NATÜRLICH dürfen Polizisten schießen, wenn die Voraussetzungen gegeben sind. Notwehr/ Nothilfe sind im StGB nachzulesen und der Rest ist im Polizeigesetz des jeweiligen Bundeslandes geregelt.
Gegen Bomben helfen keine Waffen, wohl aber gegen solche, die sie bauen und platzieren. Und da eine MP nicht nur eine höhere Reichweite hat als eine Pistole, sondern auch noch zielgenauer ist, ist das nur die logische Konsequenz um besser auf Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein. 
Nebenbei, an Flughäfen läuft die Bundespolizei /ehemals Bundesgrenzschutz) schon immer mit MP5 rum.

Zu Deinen Ausführungen zu "Bauernbomber und Mystischer Weltverbesserer" - Theorie... Puuhh gefährliche Vereinfachung. Bzw. den Mystischen Weltverbesserer á la Fightclub wirds in der Realität nicht geben und auch die Motivation die Welt zu verbessern nicht. Und gerade von dieser Glorifizierung geht die Gefahr aus, womit solche Organisationen Nachwuchs bekommen. 
Stark vereinfacht gibts zwar ähnliche Typen von Terroristen wie Du sie nennst. Der "Mystische" ist aber eher verblendet und auf Macht aus, die darin besteht die Dummen unter sich zu haben, der Bauernterrorist glaubt vielleicht wirklich daran was zu verbessern, ist aber zu dumm bzw. zu indoktriniert um die Verblendung seines Handelns und das Benutzt werden zu erkennen. Gleiches läßt sich auch auf die Strukturen bei Neonazis beziehen. 

Aber wenn man AUSGEGLICHENE Medienberichterstattung haben möchte, nicht nur zu der Aktuellen Lage, sondern auch über Entstehungsformen von Terrorismus empfehle ich die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien. Vor allem Dienstags lassen sich da doch - und das ist nicht böse gemeint - deutlich bessere/ besser recherchierte Infos finden.
Was zum weiteren Punkt führt. Sicher man muss aufpassen, dass in Deutschland nicht das gleiche passiert, wie in den USA, dass unter dem Deckmantel des Schutzes die Gesetze zu sehr oder überhaupt verschärft werden. Aber USA Verhältnisse werden hier zum Glück - dank kritischer Medien - nicht möglich sein, dennoch sind es hier vor allem die Medien, die Panik machen und nicht "die Regierung". Wenn den Schutzbehörden einer Regierung Informationen vorliegen, dann haben diese darauf zu regieren, alles andere wäre fahrlässig und die Veranwortlichen müßten ausgetauscht werden. Dies passiert ständig. Wenn also öffentlich gewarnt wird, dann kann man schon mal etwas aufmerksam werden. Die "Panikmache" kommt allerdings haptsächlich durch die Medien. Vor allem wenn ich dann auf den privaten Sendern das Reichstagsgebäude mit einem Fadenkreuz sehe... da wird mir schlecht. Aber es verkauft sich super, und die Leute schalten ein. Mit seriöser Berichterstattung hat das nichts zu tun.
Dabei ist dass das Beste was man machen kann: Informieren, reflektieren, und weitermachen wie bisher. Nur vielleicht eine Spur aufmerksamer als vorher. Und ansonsten können mir die Terroristen den Buckel runterrutschen. Verhindern kann ich das nicht. Also muss ich mich auch nicht mehr damit beschäftigen als nötig. Und das sagt auch die Regierung. Nur die Medien springen im Dreieck. Und solange die öffentlich-rechtlichen den Politikern auf die Finger schauen und man sich seriös informiert wird auch nicht mit dem Überwachungsstaat.



Davatar schrieb:


> Polizeipräsenz kann auch im Hintergrund erhöht werden, ohne, dass die mit Maschinengewehren überall herum stehen. Polizisten könnten beispielsweise auch in Zivil rumstehen und bei verdächtigen Gepäckstücken, die da liegen, ein Einsatzkommando rufen.



Glaubst Du etwa, dass das nicht schon längst passiert ist? Warum nicht Präsenz, die evtl. doch den ein oder anderen abschreckt und er eine Bombe nicht versucht auf einen Bahnhof zu schmuggeln und gleichzeitig verdeckte Ermittler. Läuft doch alles schon.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

...und aitikai erhält die volle Punktzahl für den sinnvollsten Beitrag im Thread.


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

aitikai schrieb:


> Aber wenn man AUSGEGLICHENE Medienberichterstattung haben möchte, nicht nur zu der Aktuellen Lage, sondern auch über Entstehungsformen von Terrorismus empfehle ich die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien. Vor allem Dienstags lassen sich da doch - und das ist nicht böse gemeint - deutlich bessere/ besser recherchierte Infos finden.



OHHHHH JAAAA da muss ich ja gleich ma Frontal 21 einschalten .... die sind ja bekannt für ihre "wahnsinnig" "gute"" Berichterstattung den öffentlich-rechtlichen kannst genau sowenig glauben wie allen anderen auch. Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast.


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...und aitikai erhält die volle Punktzahl für den sinnvollsten Beitrag im Thread.



Hui super.. dann bin ich endlich an meinem Heropunktecap... cata kann kommen xD



Fàtálity schrieb:


> OHHHHH JAAAA da muss ich ja gleich ma Frontal 21 einschalten .... die sind ja bekannt für ihre "wahnsinnig" "gute"" Berichterstattung den öffentlich-rechtlichen kannst genau sowenig glauben wie allen anderen auch. Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast.



Und damit macht das ö-r Fernsehen immer noch die bessere Berichterstattung als sämtliche Privatsender (ausgenommen vllt. Spiegel-TV auf RTL). Ist nun die Frage ob das für Frontal 21 oder den Rest der Medienlandschaft traurig ist. "Glauben" muss ich daran nicht, aber ich merke ob ein Beitrag kritisch und von mehreren Seiten recherchiert ist. Und ganz wichtig: unabhängig von Staat und Gewinnstreben


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Du weißt schon daß das in Madrid war und nicht in Deutschland .... wenn man schon Klugscheisst dann bitte richtig


Ich wüßte nicht, wo ich etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet hätte. 






Fàtálity schrieb:


> OHHHHH JAAAA da muss ich ja gleich ma Frontal 21 einschalten .... die sind ja bekannt für ihre "wahnsinnig" "gute"" Berichterstattung den öffentlich-rechtlichen kannst genau sowenig glauben wie allen anderen auch. Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast.


Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlesen, glaube ich jedoch, dass du noch nie einen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender gesehen hast. Frauentausch, das scheint mir so deine bevorzugte Stilrichtung zu sein.


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht, wo ich etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet hätte.
> Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlesen, glaube ich jedoch, dass du noch nie einen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender gesehen hast. Frauentausch, das scheint mir so deine bevorzugte Stilrichtung zu sein.



Oh werden wir jetzt beleidigend? Ich guck genug Nachrichten und das nicht nur auf einem Sender.
Man kann heut zu tage gar nichts mehr glauben was im TV läuft und erst recht nich wenns von Frontal 21 kommt die Sendung is bekannt dafür ihre Recherche Infos beim Aldi zu kaufen. 

Und wo ihr grad von Unabhängigen Medien redet ... ich glaub da seit ihr bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen VOLLKOMMEN falsch die sind so unabhängig wie der Staat von den Steuern des Volkes ... wer Finanziert die Ö-R? Richtig die GEZ die wiederrum vom Staat beauftragt ist, uns übertrieben viele Milliarden aus den Taschen zu ziehn, die so ein Oma Programm gar nicht nötig hat. Und dazu kommt noch das Die Ö-R keine Werbung schalten dürfen da sie die GEZ gebühren beziehen und was ist? WENN da überhaupt mal ein guter Film läuft, dann kommt alle 5 min für 15 min Werbung das ist teilweise schlimmer, wie auf den Privaten Sendern die ihre Einnahmen durch Werbung Finanzieren.

So Sorry für meine Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Oh werden wir jetzt beleidigend? Ich guck genug Nachrichten und das nicht nur auf einem Sender.


Das hat nichts mit beleidigen zu tun. Außerdem möchte ich dich mal darum bitten, selber einmal zu schauen, wie du deine Gesprächspartner hier im Thread angehst. Ein angemessener Ton klingt anders.



Fàtálity schrieb:


> Man kann heut zu tage gar nichts mehr glauben was im TV läuft und erst recht nich wenns von Frontal 21 kommt die Sendung is bekannt dafür ihre Recherche Infos beim Aldi zu kaufen.


Für diese Aussage hätte ich gerne eine Quelle und kein "is bekannt". Wem ist das bekannt? Dir, deinen Kumpels, dem Frauenbingo Abend in Wanne-Eickel? 
Das man Nachrichten kritisch hinterfragen soll ist garnicht schlecht, aber von Haus aus, halte ich die Tagesschau von ARD für gehaltvoller als die RTL2 News. Gegenargumente? 



Fàtálity schrieb:


> Und wo ihr grad von Unabhängigen Medien redet ... ich glaub da seit ihr bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen VOLLKOMMEN falsch die sind so unabhängig wie der Staat von den Steuern des Volkes ... wer Finanziert die Ö-R? Richtig die GEZ die wiederrum vom Staat beauftragt ist, uns übertrieben viele Milliarden aus den Taschen zu ziehn, die so ein Oma Programm gar nicht nötig hat. Und dazu kommt noch das Die Ö-R keine Werbung schalten dürfen da sie die GEZ gebühren beziehen und was ist? WENN da überhaupt mal ein guter Film läuft, dann kommt alle 5 min für 15 min Werbung das ist teilweise schlimmer, wie auf den Privaten Sendern die ihre Einnahmen durch Werbung Finanzieren.
> 
> So Sorry für meine Meinungsfreiheit



Wie sehr ich diesen Satz hasse: "Sorry für meine Meinungsfreiheit". Was willst du denn damit implizieren? Das du wegen deiner Meinung angefeindet wirst und dich öffentlich entschuldigen musst eine zu haben? Komm' mal wieder runter. Das einzige was ich ankreide sind diese dahin gerotzten Mutmassungen und Unwahrheiten, die du vermutlich irgendwann mal gehört hast und uns jetzt als bare Münze zu verkaufen versuchst.

Da hilft es auch nichts einzelne Wörter in Capslock zu schreiben. Dadurch werden sie nicht wahrer. 
Gerade der letzte Absatz ist so falsch, dass ich garnicht weiß wo ich anfangen soll zu verbessern.


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Oh werden wir jetzt beleidigend?



Nun ich glaube der erste der hier beleidigend wurde bist Du:



Fàtálity schrieb:


> Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast.





Fàtálity schrieb:


> Und wo ihr grad von Unabhängigen Medien redet ... ich glaub da seit ihr bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen VOLLKOMMEN falsch die sind so unabhängig wie der Staat von den Steuern des Volkes ... wer Finanziert die Ö-R? Richtig die GEZ die wiederrum vom Staat beauftragt ist, uns übertrieben viele Milliarden aus den Taschen zu ziehn, die so ein Oma Programm gar nicht nötig hat. Und dazu kommt noch das Die Ö-R keine Werbung schalten dürfen da sie die GEZ gebühren beziehen und was ist? WENN da überhaupt mal ein guter Film läuft, dann kommt alle 5 min für 15 min Werbung das ist teilweise schlimmer, wie auf den Privaten Sendern die ihre Einnahmen durch Werbung Finanzieren.



Mhh... ja GEZ ist von der Regierung beauftragt... davon kann ich hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEZ nichts lesen. Mehr was von Ladesrundfunkanstalt und die sind mehr als eifrig dabei die Regierung kritisch zu beäugen. Weiterhin finanzieren sich die ö-r hautpsächlich durch die GEZ eben damit sie unabhängig von Steuergeldern sind (die durch den Staat kämen) und unabhängig von Werbung, die dazu führt, dass das Program so ausgewählt wird, welches die hächsten Einschaltquoten bringt und man mehr Geld mit der Werbung einnimmt. Die Ö-R schalten auch Werbung, aber das sind Nebeneinkünfte, die keinen Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung haben. 
Aber gut, wenn man natürlich wie Du hinter allem eine Verschwörung wittert, dann - sicher - sind die nicht unabhängig. Ich bin übrigens ein vom CIA beauftragter Meinungsfuzzi, und in der oberen linken Ecke Deines Bildschirms kann ich Dich über eine Kamera beobachten.


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

Das ist meine Meinung wenn Ihr darauf nicht klar kommt ist das euer Problem und nicht meins.
@ aitikai Du sagst es ja schon selber in deinem Post Die Ö-R werden von der GEZ Finanziert (und das sind keine Peanuts die die da bekommen) wozu brauchen die dann bitte noch Werbe einnahmen? Weil se den Hals net voll genug bekommen wie jeder Mensch auf der Welt. 
@ Noxiel zeig mir mal wo ich mich im Ton vergriffen hab? Fals du das mit dem Klugscheissen meinst, da du auf das Zitat von M1ghtymage's Post:
"Ich glaube nicht, dass in Deutschland auch nur ein Mensch zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt an irgendeinem Ort jemals in Gefahr war. Es wird seit 2001 vor starker Terrorgefahr gewarnt, immer wieder gesagt, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit sei bis hier Sprengsätze in die Luft fliegen. Und was ist bis jetzt passiert? In deutschland gab es noch nie einen international geplanten Terroranschlag. Noch nie!"
mit: 
"Das hat sich der Büroangestellte am 11. März 2004 bestimmt auch gedacht, bevor ihm der Zug um die Ohren geflogen ist. 
In Panik zu verfallen hilft genauso wenig, wie alles als unbegründete Panikmache abzutun. Den Balanceakt kriegen leider die wenigsten hin."

Antworteste bin ich lediglich zu dem entschluss gekommen, da du kein weiteres Land nanntest,  das du meinst es wäre in Deutschland passiert was nicht der fall ist, sondern in Spanien in der Stadt Madrid hier der Link fals dus net glaubst: http://www.tagesscha...dung174804.html
So und wo hab ich mich da jetzt im Ton vergriffen?


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung wenn Ihr darauf nicht klar kommt ist das euer Problem und nicht meins.


 
 Nein, ich habe kein Problem damit, lediglich wollte ich wissen ob Du auch argumentieren kannst, oder nur mit Aussagen um Dich schmeißt. In meinen Augen trifft leider nur letzters zu.



Fàtálity schrieb:


> @ aitikai Du sagst es ja schon selber in deinem Post Die Ö-R werden von der GEZ Finanziert (und das sind keine Peanuts die die da bekommen) wozu brauchen die dann bitte noch Werbe einnahmen? Weil se den Hals net voll genug bekommen wie jeder Mensch auf der Welt.


 
 Diesen Standpunkt kann man vertreten, dennoch ändert es nichts daran, dass die Ö-R immernoch unabhängig sind von Finanzinteressen, da diese eben über die GEZ kommen und nicht in der Gewinnmaximierung liegen. Sonst würden sie Werbung während eines Beitrages schalten und nicht zwischen den Sendungen, wenn kleine Zeitfenster überbrückt werden müssen. Dieser Einwurf greift also als Gegenargumentation nicht, da Ö-R unvoreingenommen recherchieren können. 



Fàtálity schrieb:


> @ Noxiel zeig mir mal wo ich mich im Ton vergriffen hab?


 
 Wie ich oben schon postete hast Du mit 



Fàtálity schrieb:


> Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast.



Dich im Ton vergriffen, vor allem wenn du selbst mit Äußerungen wie 



Fàtálity schrieb:


> So Sorry für meine Meinungsfreiheit



für Dich selbst in Anspruch nehmen willst, dass diese nicht angegangen wird. So gesehen hast Du also die Diskussion hier auf die persönliche Ebene gezogen. Manche Leute können - so scheint es mir - nicht über ihr eigenes "gesagtes" reflektieren.
Und da dies insgesamt vom Thema abweicht werde ich für meinen Teil nur noch auf sinnige Argumente reagieren, die zudem noch auf das eigentliche Thema zielen.


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

öhm der Satz "Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast." gehört zur freien Meinungsäußerung, die hier in Deutschland NOCH nicht verboten ist und somit ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich damit angesprochen fühlt. Da habe ich mich weder im Ton vergriffen noch sonstiges. Und ich weiß nicht ob ihr Frontal 21 überhaupt kennt aber ich glaub jeder der nur einmal zugeschaut hat weiß dass das reines Propaganda TV ist. UND JA das gehört wieder zu meiner persönlichen Meinung die mir auch keiner nehmen wird. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen was er denkt.

Und nochma zu den Ö-R die schalten auch Werbung während eines Film und nicht nur in den Pausen dazwischen. Ich weiß das, da ich mich letztens, bei nem James Bond film, noch tierisch darüber aufgeregt hab, das die alle 5 höhstens aber alle 10 min Werbung schalten und die dann gleich doppelt solang dauert wie bei einem Privaten Sender und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein da die schon genug GEZ Gebühren beziehn.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

ja poste weiter Fatality ich will mehr von Dir und Deinen Argumentationen lesen, sitze eh nur auf der Arbeit und ein wenig Humor kann nicht schaden


----------



## Kaputte (23. November 2010)

Bei dem Thema "Eigene Meinung", da geb ich dir *(Fàtálity) *vollkommen recht,
Jeder kann in einem Forum wie diesem frei seine Meinung äußern - fertig.
Leute die sich immerzu aufregen wie man was sagt, haben in einer Diskussion nichts verloren. (Solang es jetz nich Beleidigend wird).

Thema: Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen Sender unterscheiden sich kein bisschen von den Privaten.
Z.B. bei dem Thema Klimawandel verstreuen sie die selben falschen Informationen.

Ja gut - Sendungen wie Frontal sind dann noch mal Härtefälle ^^


Edit: Wolfmania, es geht mir ganz genauso^^
 	Sitze auch Arbeit rum und denke mir "Wann kommt denn der nächste Beitrag"


----------



## Potpotom (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Ich weiß das, da ich mich letztens, bei nem James Bond film, noch tierisch darüber aufgeregt hab, das die alle 5 höhstens aber alle 10 min Werbung schalten und die dann gleich doppelt solang dauert wie bei einem Privaten Sender und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein da die schon genug GEZ Gebühren beziehn.


Alle 2 Minuten und nicht nur 15 Minuten Werbung, nein 30! 

*****

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehanstalten auf das Niveau der privaten drücken zu wollen ist schon starker Toback - wird aber immernoch von der Meinung getoppt,  die GEZ seien so schon mehr als ausreichend.

Wäre echt witzig wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Oh werden wir jetzt beleidigend? Ich guck genug Nachrichten und das nicht nur auf einem Sender.
> Man kann heut zu tage gar nichts mehr glauben was im TV läuft und erst recht nich wenns von Frontal 21 kommt die Sendung is bekannt dafür ihre Recherche Infos beim Aldi zu kaufen.
> 
> Und wo ihr grad von Unabhängigen Medien redet ... ich glaub da seit ihr bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen VOLLKOMMEN falsch die sind so unabhängig wie der Staat von den Steuern des Volkes ... wer Finanziert die Ö-R? Richtig die GEZ die wiederrum vom Staat beauftragt ist, uns übertrieben viele Milliarden aus den Taschen zu ziehn, die so ein Oma Programm gar nicht nötig hat. Und dazu kommt noch das Die Ö-R keine Werbung schalten dürfen da sie die GEZ gebühren beziehen und was ist? WENN da überhaupt mal ein guter Film läuft, dann kommt alle 5 min für 15 min Werbung das ist teilweise schlimmer, wie auf den Privaten Sendern die ihre Einnahmen durch Werbung Finanzieren.



/sign that.

Gerade bei den ör ist es schade, da viele Leute diesen mehr Glauben schenken als allen anderen Nachrichtenquellen.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> öhm der Satz "Leute die den scheiß von Frontal 21 glauben gehörn in den Knast." gehört zur freien Meinungsäußerung, die hier in Deutschland NOCH nicht verboten ist und somit ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich damit angesprochen fühlt.
> [...]


Natürlich ist es deine Meinung und die sei dir auch gelassen, trotzdem kann man es netter Ausdrücken   und das hat dir Noxiel angekreidet.

&#8364;dith: Und M1ghty, ich wart noch auf deine Antwort


----------



## Landerson (23. November 2010)

Zum Glueck scheint es hier viele zu geben die den direkten Draht in den BND oder gar die CIA haben. Sonntags fruehstueck mit Merkel wohl auch.

Die Medien koennen einem viel erzahelen aber wer das denn mit Sicherheit was hinter den Kulissen so laeuft? Verdeckte Ermittlungen, Verhoere und was weiss ich noch alles. Wer weiss wie viele Anschlaege schon verhindert worden sind die nicht oeffentlich gemacht wurden.

Ich finde panikmache auch das letzte Mittel fuer Werbung und/oder Aufmerksamkeit aber die Augen vor der Realitaet zu verschliessen wie es einige hier tun halte ich genauso fuer falsch. 
Naja zum Glueck gibt es ja noch die Stammtisch Ermittler . Das erinnert mich auch an den Fall wo ein Amerikaner mit einem Schwert und einer Pistole nach Afghanistan gegangen ist und versucht hat Osama Bin Laden auf eigen Fasut zu fassen. Und diese Sorte gibt es auch in Deutschland...


----------



## Fàtálity (23. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehanstalten auf das Niveau der privaten drücken zu wollen ist schon starker Toback - wird aber immernoch von der Meinung getoppt,  die GEZ seien so schon mehr als ausreichend.


Nur mal sone frage ^^ Hast du überhaupt schonmal nen Spielfilm auf ARD/ZDF gesehn? Sonst wüsstest du das die Werbung bei den Privaten nur halbsolang dauert und auch nich alle 5-10 min kommt. Und von Niveau kann man bei den Ö-R auch schon lange nich mehr sprechen ich erwähns nochmal "Frontal 21" *hust* 

Und wo is die GEZ nicht ausreichend genug das die noch Werbung schalten müssen? Die nehmen Milliarden durch die GEZ-Steuer ein !Milliarden! Zeig mir einen Privaten Sender der so ein budget hat und gleichzeitig son Mumien TV liefert wie die Ö-R 

Und um auf dein Post zurück zukommen bist du anscheinend der meinung das die GEZ Gebühren nicht ausreichen (so les ich es zumindest aus deinem Post heraus oO sorry wenn ich da was falsch interpretiere) 
Die GEZ Gebühren für einen TV und ein Radio in einem Haushalt mit einer Person beläuft sich alle 3 monate auf 71,22€ und da ist der PC noch nichmal mitgerechnet (da dieser ja neuerding auch verknackt worden is um geld abzuwerfen ...) da ich gerade nich genau weiß wie hoch der Satz für den PC is aber ich glaub es war irgendwas mit um die 18€ 

Wie gesagt 1x TV 1x Radio jedesweitere Gerät würde extra kosten, darunter zählen übrigens auch Die neuen Handys mit integriertem Radio HAHA xD

Jetzt rechne die 71,22€ mal auf ein Jahr das wären 284,88€ und das rechne jetzt mal auf die rund 83 Millionen Deutschen hoch. 
Wie gesagt PC/Autoradio/zweit TV/Handy is da noch gar nich mitgerechnet.
Also wenn das nich reicht weiß ich auch nich....


----------



## Ogil (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Nur mal sone frage ^^ Hast du überhaupt schonmal nen Spielfilm auf ARD/ZDF gesehn? Sonst wüsstest du das die Werbung bei den Privaten nur halbsolang dauert und auch nich alle 5-10 min kommt. Und von Niveau kann man bei den Ö-R auch schon lange nich mehr sprechen ich erwähns nochmal "Frontal 21" *hust*



Kannst Du nur bis 5 zaehlen oder woher stammt die Behauptung, dass alle 5min Werbung kommt? Und auf Frontal21 reitest Du wahrscheinlich auch nur rum, weil Du mal irgendwo gelesen hast, dass die was Boeses ueber Dein Lieblingsspiel gesagt haben.  



> Wie gesagt 1x TV 1x Radio jedesweitere Gerät würde extra kosten, darunter zählen übrigens auch Die neuen Handys mit integriertem Radio HAHA xD



Bloedsinn. Alles was ueber 1xTV und 1xRadio hinausgeht, zaehlt als gebuehrenfreies Zweitgeraet. Man kann 3 TVs, 5 Radios, PC und Handy haben und zahlt trotzdem nur 1x TV und 1x Radio. Anders sieht es aus, wenn z.B. Kinder mit eigenem Einkommen im Haushalt leben und einen eigenen TV haben.


----------



## Landerson (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Und wo is die GEZ nicht ausreichend genug das die noch Werbung schalten müssen? Die nehmen Milliarden durch die GEZ-Steuer ein !Milliarden! Zeig mir einen Privaten Sender der so ein budget hat und gleichzeitig son Mumien TV liefert wie die Ö-R
> 
> Jetzt rechne die 71,22&#8364; mal auf ein Jahr das wären 284,88&#8364; und das rechne jetzt mal auf die rund 83 Millionen Deutschen hoch.
> Wie gesagt PC/Autoradio/zweit TV/Handy is da noch gar nich mitgerechnet.
> Also wenn das nich reicht weiß ich auch nich....



Also muessen auch Kinder und Kleinkinder neuerdings GEZ zahlen?
Ich weiss nicht genau aber wenn man Hartz 4 oder sowas bekommt ist es nicht so das das dann vom staat uebernohmen wird. Ausserdem gibt es bestimmt noch genug die keine GEZ zahlen.

Wegen dem Program:
Als ich dieses Jahr zum Urlaub machen nach Deutschland gekommen bin fand ich nicht das die Oeffentlich Rechtlichen ein schlechtes Program geboten haben. Ganz ehrlich Sat 1, RTL usw. das sind die Sender die Panik verbreiten und Horror Geschichten ueber den Aether schicken. Da sind mir ARD udn ZDF doch um einiges lieber.

Achja ich empfand die Werbung bei den Privat Sendern immer als laenger und vor allen Dingen stoerender da sogar waehrend dem Spielfilm Werbung am unteren Rand laufen kann.


----------



## Potpotom (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Jetzt rechne die 71,22€ mal auf ein Jahr das wären 284,88€ und das rechne jetzt mal auf die rund 83 Millionen Deutschen hoch.
> Wie gesagt PC/Autoradio/zweit TV/Handy is da noch gar nich mitgerechnet.


Mit Milchmädchenrechnungen argumentiert es sich, ich sag mal, schwierig.

Und ja, ich sehe ab und an auch mal einen Spielfilm. Da scheint mir die Werbung allerdings nicht so arg aufzufallen, wie dir. 





> Also wenn das nich reicht weiß ich auch nich....


Wie du sagst, du weißt es halt nicht.


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Nur mal sone frage ^^ Hast du überhaupt schonmal nen Spielfilm auf ARD/ZDF gesehn? Sonst wüsstest du das die Werbung bei den Privaten nur halbsolang dauert und auch nich alle 5-10 min kommt. Und von Niveau kann man bei den Ö-R auch schon lange nich mehr sprechen ich erwähns nochmal "Frontal 21" *hust*
> 
> Und wo is die GEZ nicht ausreichend genug das die noch Werbung schalten müssen? Die nehmen Milliarden durch die GEZ-Steuer ein !Milliarden! Zeig mir einen Privaten Sender der so ein budget hat und gleichzeitig son Mumien TV liefert wie die Ö-R
> 
> ...




Puhh ich wußte, dass ich es nicht lassen kann weiterzulesen -.-
Ok, wo in diesem Thread, und wo in meinen oder irgendeinem Beitrag wurde die Meinungsfreiheit eingeschränkt? Gerne auch ein Zitat. Ich habe lediglich kritisiert, dass Du auf beleidigende Art Dich äußerst. Wenn ich mein Meinungsbild von Dir hier unverblühmt äußern würde, dass ich anhand Deiner Beiträge bekommen habe würde das hier in sinnloses geflame ausarten, deswegen bemühe ich mich für meinen Teil auf die Beleidigungen zu verzichten.

Weiterhin höre bitte mit Deinen (adjektiv Deiner Wahl) Rechnungen auf. 83 Millionen Menschen sind nicht 83 Millionen Gebührenzahler. Es geht um Haushalte, oder Haushalte mit mehreren eigenständig lebenden Personen. Zudem müssen Solzialhilfeempfänger, Arbeitslose etc. rausgerechnet werden. Damit bleibt immer noch ein riese Batzen Geld, keine Frage, aber hast Du eine Ahnung wie viele Sender im Fernsehen und im Radio an den GEZ hängen? Neun Landesrundfunkanstalten mit wer weiß wievielen verschiedenen Sendern im Radio und TV. Dagegen ist die ehemalige Kirchmedia AG die jetzt von nem Ami betrieben wird, (soweit ich weiß) mit Pro Sieben, Kabel 1, RTL und Co. eher klein.

Die werden sicher nicht am Hungertuch nagen, aber die Idee hinter den Landesrundfunkanstalten findest Du hier http://de.wikipedia....licher_Rundfunk
Auch wenn das Internet sicherlich als Quelle von Wissen genauso "fragwürdig" wie ARD, ZDF und Co. sind ist das doch ein guter Überblick. Und eine Bitte: Von oben nach unten und Wort für Wort lesen, sonst denkst Du der Beitrag bei Wikipedia würde irgendwo an einer Stelle Deine Meinungsfreiheit einschränken.


----------



## Landerson (23. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mit Milchmädchenrechnungen argumentiert es sich, ich sag mal, schwierig.
> 
> Und ja, ich sehe ab und an auch mal einen Spielfilm. Da scheint mir die Werbung allerdings nicht so arg aufzufallen, wie dir.
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich an die ganzen Rechnungen die Leute anstellen um herauszufinden wieviel Blizzard mit WoW verdient.
Ganz easy: 12 Millionen * 15 Euro


Und es ist schon lustig wie manche, wenn man dagegenargumentiert, mit dem Meinungsfreiheitsmist (man muss die deutsche Sprache einfach lieben ) kommen


----------



## Deathstyle (23. November 2010)

Lesen sollte gelernt sein. xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> €dith: Und M1ghty, ich wart noch auf deine Antwort



Ich werde das nicht-gründlich-Lesen meines Beitrages nicht mit einer Zusammenfassung desselben belohnen.


----------



## MoK (23. November 2010)

finds lustig das immer alle den konzernen auf den leim gehn... es sind keine terroristen, sie packen auschließlich an den arsch zurück von dem sie abgewischt wurden, ich denke ma die cia is selbst für die paketbomben veranwortlich um mal wieder einen krieg dort unten zu rechtfertigen, genau wie in afgahnistan oder irgendein beliebiges land in denen die USA seit dem 2.wk eingefallen sind

PS: ich finds immer wieder lustig wie mit iwelchen umweltkatastrophen propagiert wird und kaum zieht die nicht kommt die nächste iwoher... erst war es FCKW, dann kühlte sich das klima angeblich ab jetzt hamwa die klima erwärmung, die konzerne wissen echt net wasse wollen.

aber wenn man dann die wahrheit sagt, nämlich das die erde diesem zyklus von mal wärmer mal kälter unterliegt ist man direkt nazi oder terrorist oder beides



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich werde das nicht-gründlich-Lesen meines Beitrages nicht mit einer Zusammenfassung desselben belohnen.


Gründlich gelesen hab ich ihn schon, aber deiner Meinung nach ja nicht richtig verstanden, deshalb wäre es doch mal ganz nett von dir, mir die Punkte, die ich ja anscheinend nicht verstanden habe, zu erklären.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Okay, kein Problem.

Ich habe geschrieben:



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der moderne Terrorismus in Deutschland geht nicht von den Terroristen aus, sondern von den Medien. Wir brauchen überhaupt keine Taliban mehr, solange wir BILD, ZDF und co. haben die uns in Angst versetzen. Dazu kommen dann Politiker, die diese *nicht-existente Gefahr ausnutzen um mehr Überwachung zu fordern. So geht das immer weiter bis wir ins Jahr 1984 zurückspringen.*



(Wichtiges markiert)


Du hast geschrieben:




Silenzz schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich? Die paar Cops mehr die jetzt rumlaufen stören mich eigentlich kaum.





Warum ich meine, dass du mich nicht richtig verstanden hast (oder es deiner Aussage nach den Anschein macht):

Ich habe nicht beklagt, dass durch die "erhöhte Terrorgefahr" mehr Polizisten auf den Straßen usw. rumlaufen. Mir ging es um die persönliche Freiheit der Bürger.
Immer, wenn die Medien die Angst der Menschen vor Terror schüren (welch Witz an sich, schliesslich ist Terror selbst die Verbreitung von Angst), wird nach mehr Kontrolle und Überwachung geschrien.
Dies beginnt bei der Forderung nach mehr Kameras in der Öffentlichkeit und in Geschäften und geht über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Überwachung und Einlesung privater E-Mail Accounts und Abhörung von Telefonaten
und das alles soll, so wird gefordert, auch ohne Gerichtsbeschluss möglich sein, um schneller den "Terror bekämpfen zu können". *Das *halte ich für das eigentliche Übel. Die Einschränkung unserer Freiheit zum Sichern der
sich vermeintlich in Gefahr befindenen Sicherheit, welche ich nicht direkt bedroht sehe. Zumindest nicht in dem von den Nachrichten berichteten Maße.


----------



## MoK (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Okay, kein Problem.
> 
> Ich habe geschrieben:
> 
> ...



/sign

http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2010/11/willkommen-im-modernen-faschismus.html


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dies beginnt bei der Forderung nach mehr Kameras in der Öffentlichkeit und in Geschäften und geht über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Überwachung und Einlesung privater E-Mail Accounts und Abhörung von Telefonaten
> und das alles soll, so wird gefordert, auch ohne Gerichtsbeschluss möglich sein, um schneller den "Terror bekämpfen zu können". *Das *halte ich für das eigentliche Übel. Die Einschränkung unserer Freiheit zum Sichern der
> sich vermeintlich in Gefahr befindenen Sicherheit, welche ich nicht direkt bedroht sehe.



Seh ich nicht so. Meiner Meinung nach stellen diese Maßnahmen nur einen Eingriff in meine persönliche Freiheit da, wenn mir direkte Konsequenzen aus illegalen Geschichten im Internet erwachsen. Und solange man wirklich nur tatverdächtige Personen überwacht und es auch nur dann zur Anklage kommt, wenn Leben und Gesundheit anderer Menschen in Gefahr sind, wird man mich nicht direkt anzeigen, wenn in meinen Datensätzen ein paar illegale Downloads auftauchen.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> http://alles-schallu...faschismus.html



unglaublich was es so alles für Seiten gibt im www....


----------



## Fipsin (23. November 2010)

Panikmachen -> Panik im VOlk -> Politiker sagen WIR MACHEN WAS GEGEN Terroristen/Ozonloch/BP/Weltarmut/Arbeitslosen -> Werden wieder gewählt -> Das Thema verschwindet


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Meiner Meinung nach stellen diese Maßnahmen nur einen Eingriff in meine persönliche Freiheit da, wenn mir direkte Konsequenzen aus illegalen Geschichten im Internet erwachsen. Und solange man wirklich nur tatverdächtige Personen überwacht und es auch nur dann zur Anklage kommt, wenn Leben und Gesundheit anderer Menschen in Gefahr sind, wird man mich nicht direkt anzeigen, wenn in meinen Datensätzen ein paar illegale Downloads auftauchen.


Solange Dich niemand "einfach so" überwachen darf, kann auch niemand die Informationen, die er über Dich sammeln würde, missbrauchen. Je mehr Informationen man über einen Menschen sammelt, desto einfacher ist es, diese zu missbrauchen, selbst wenn man noch nie was getan hat, das gegen das Gesetz verstösst. Vielleicht bist Du persönlich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein grosses potenzielles Ziel einer gewissen Gruppierung, wärst Du aber politisch aktiv, reich, besässest innerhalb einer Firma ein hohes Machtpotenzial oder wärst sonst irgendwie wichtig für eine grössere Anzahl Menschen, sähe das schon ganz anders aus. Da bestünde dann allerdings das Interesse, möglichst viele Informationen über Dich zu sammeln, um sie dann eines Tages gegen Dich verwenden zu können.


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...wärst Du aber politisch aktiv, reich, besässest innerhalb einer Firma ein hohes Machtpotenzial oder wärst sonst irgendwie wichtig für eine grössere Anzahl Menschen, sähe das schon ganz anders aus. Da bestünde dann allerdings das Interesse, möglichst viele Informationen über Dich zu sammeln, um sie dann eines Tages gegen Dich verwenden zu können.



Dann würde ich aber Mittel und Wege offen haben, mich dieser Überwachung zu entziehen. Und solange diese Datensätze nicht öffentlich sind (was sie wohl niemals werden), drohen mir nur juristische Konsequenzen von seiten des Staates. 
Hier wäre dann eine ähnliche Regelung notwendig, wie sie bei übrigen Beweisen eh gilt:
Nicht jeder Beweis darf vor Gericht verwendet werden!
So dürften dann vllt. Hinweise und auch Beweise in meinen Datensätzen, die auf z.b. Steuerhinterziehung hinweisen nicht verwendet werden, da kein Leben bedroht ist. Wenn aus meinen Datensätzen nun aber hervorgeht, dass ich übermorgen den Reichstag stürme, dürften sowas gegen mich verwendet werden.

Das Beispiel mag zwar löcherig sein, aber ich hoffe, dass meine Meinung nachvollziehbar wird. =)


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

Eieieiei. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass google mehr über jeden einzelnen hier in diesem Forum mehr weiß als der pöse Staat. An wen die die Daten verkaufen, und welche kriminelle Energien diese Personen aufbringen können.. keine Ahnung. Aber ich denke jeder informierte I-Net Nutzer weiß, dass (nicht nur Google) über Cookies und wer weiß was für Programme das Internetverhalten von Leuten aufgezeichnet wird. Auch buffed nutzt ein Tool, welches vor nem Monat oder so angekündigt wurde, mit dem Buffed auf der einen Seite finanziell unterstützt wird, auf der anderen Seite aber Daten erhoben werden über Interessen der Buffednutzer (bspw. durch Verlinkung zu Amazon).

Damit will ich nicht buffed negativ darstellen, sondern nur aufzeigen, dass es im Internet keine Anonymität gibt und jeder Klick nachverfolgt werden kann und wird.... allerdings nicht durch den Staat sondern durch Konzerne (bspw. Google). Dieses Faschismusgeschwafel auf der verlinkten Seite ist reine Polemik, aber natürlich anziehend. 
Das die erneuten Forderungen nach Voratsdatenspeicherung kritisch beäugt werden muss steht außer Frage. Sicher gibt es Innenminister die über das Ziel hinausschießen. Ich persönlich bin auch dagegen. Aber ich habe eine andere Frage: Wir hatten schon Voratsdatenspeicherung. Stand bei irgendwem der BND vor der Tür und hat gefragt warum er denn auf buffed.de war?

Ich bin gegen Panikmache vor Anschlägen, aber ich bin auch gegen Panikmache vor irgendwelchen Regierungskomplotts.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Meiner Meinung nach stellen diese Maßnahmen nur einen Eingriff in meine persönliche Freiheit da, wenn mir direkte Konsequenzen aus illegalen Geschichten im Internet erwachsen. Und solange man wirklich nur tatverdächtige Personen überwacht und es auch nur dann zur Anklage kommt, wenn Leben und Gesundheit anderer Menschen in Gefahr sind, wird man mich nicht direkt anzeigen, wenn in meinen Datensätzen ein paar illegale Downloads auftauchen.



Dann weißt du wohl nicht was Freiheit bedeutet. Diese wird nämlich nicht nur dann gefährdet, wenn du eingesperrt bist. Sie ist auch zunichte, wenn jemand alles über dich weiß. Über deine Gewohnheiten, wann du morgens aufstehst, was du deinen Freunden schreibst, was du mit deinen Eltern am Telefon beredest und irgendwann wirst du vielleicht sogar durch eine Kamera im eigenen Haus überwacht. Findest du darin nicht deine Freiheit begrenzt, nur weil dich das nicht einsperrt?


Edit: Gerade gelesen, ein Zitat von Kauder (CDU):

"Die Presse muss dazu verpflichtet werden, sich zurückzuhalten, wenn die Gefährdungslage wie jetzt hoch ist"

Geil, oder?


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dann weißt du wohl nicht was Freiheit bedeutet. Diese wird nämlich nicht nur dann gefährdet, wenn du eingesperrt bist. Sie ist auch zunichte, wenn jemand alles über dich weiß. Über deine Gewohnheiten, wann du morgens aufstehst, was du deinen Freunden schreibst, was du mit deinen Eltern am Telefon beredest und irgendwann wirst du vielleicht sogar durch eine Kamera im eigenen Haus überwacht. Findest du darin nicht deine Freiheit begrenzt, nur weil dich das nicht einsperrt?



Hm mit Street View kann man bereits teilweise ins Wohnzimmer gucken...und Telefone anzapfen und Internet-Verfolgung ist sowieso bekannt. Aber wenn eine Person verprügelt wird in einem öffentlichen Platz oder Ort rufen alle nach Überwachung oder mehr Polizeipräsenz. Also was nun ? Dem Volk ist eh nichts recht zu machen. Und man wird in keinem Staat mehr Rechte und Freiheiten haben als hier, oder ? Tatsache ist, das eine Bedrohung vorhanden ist (um zum Thema zurückzukehren). Wie man damit umgeht, ist ein schwieriges Unterfangen und jeder Einzelne hat eine andere Meinung darüber, aber die Personen, die vom Volk gewählt wurden, haben sich nun mal so einen Weg entschieden. Wie wäre es, wenn Gregor Gysi oder Chem Özdemir (oder wie man den schreibt) Kanzler wären ? Oh Gott ich mag nicht daran denken...*Graus*


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Edit: Gerade gelesen, ein Zitat von Kauder (CDU):
> 
> "Die Presse muss dazu verpflichtet werden, sich zurückzuhalten, wenn die Gefährdungslage wie jetzt hoch ist"
> 
> Geil, oder?



Bin kein Freund von dem oder der CDU, aber vor dem Hintergrund, dass öffentliche Darstellung möglicher Ziele oder sonstiger Hintergründe den Ermittlungserfolg und/ oder Festnahme von Terrorverdächtigen gefährden, teilweise richtig? Nimm das Gewaltverbrechen gegen die beiden Kinder. Die Behörden geben nur die Informationen Preis, die sie wollen, um die Strafverfolgung nicht zu gefährden. 
Nicht-veröffentlichen von Insiderwissen während einer Bedrohungslage hat in meinen Augen nichts mit totalitärem Staat zu tun, sondern mit Nachdenken. Die Informationen können auch noch in ein paar Monaten fließen.
Zudem, glaubst Du nicht, dass Schutzbehörden "Geheimnisse" haben müssen, damit diejenigen, die sie verfolgen, nicht immer einen Schritt voraus sind?


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dann weißt du wohl nicht was Freiheit bedeutet. Diese wird nämlich nicht nur dann gefährdet, wenn du eingesperrt bist. Sie ist auch zunichte, wenn jemand alles über dich weiß. Über deine Gewohnheiten, wann du morgens aufstehst, was du deinen Freunden schreibst, was du mit deinen Eltern am Telefon beredest und irgendwann wirst du vielleicht sogar durch eine Kamera im eigenen Haus überwacht. Findest du darin nicht deine Freiheit begrenzt, nur weil dich das nicht einsperrt?



Das hätte dann in der Tat wenig mit Freiheit zu tun. Glücklicherweise wird das auch nicht geplant und wird so in dieser Regierungsform und in dieser Gesellschaft wohl nichtmehr geplant werden. Wenn man allerdings lediglich mein Surfverhalten speichert, um mir dann in speziellen Fällen ne Anklage basteln zu können, seh ich meine Freiheit nicht bedroht sondern vielhmehr auch meine Sicherheit gestärkt.


----------



## MoK (23. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hm mit Street View kann man bereits teilweise ins Wohnzimmer gucken...und Telefone anzapfen und Internet-Verfolgung ist sowieso bekannt. Aber wenn eine Person verprügelt wird in einem öffentlichen Platz oder Ort rufen alle nach Überwachung oder mehr Polizeipräsenz. Also was nun ? Dem Volk ist eh nichts recht zu machen. Und man wird in keinem Staat mehr Rechte und Freiheiten haben als hier, oder ? Tatsache ist, das eine Bedrohung vorhanden ist (um zum Thema zurückzukehren). Wie man damit umgeht, ist ein schwieriges Unterfangen und jeder Einzelne hat eine andere Meinung darüber, aber die Personen, die vom Volk gewählt wurden, haben sich nun mal so einen Weg entschieden. Wie wäre es, wenn Gregor Gysi oder Chem Özdemir (oder wie man den schreibt) Kanzler wären ? Oh Gott ich mag nicht daran denken...*Graus*



ja stimmt die ach so starke bedrohnung vor der wir alle angst haben müssen

wann erkennt ihr endlich das die bedrohung selbst fabriziert wurde und nicht wirklich das ist was sie zu sein scheint....

Das Imperium wird über kurz oder lang eh zusammenbrechen... sieht man doch schon an allen ecken und enden der imperiumsnachrichten.

schnöde faschistische welt


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das hätte dann in der Tat wenig mit Freiheit zu tun. Glücklicherweise wird das auch nicht geplant und wird so in dieser Regierungsform und in dieser Gesellschaft wohl nichtmehr geplant werden.



Noch wird es das nicht. Die Freiheit wird stufenweise langsam abgeschafft, damit man es nicht merkt. Wenn du einem vor 100 Jahren lebenden (oder einem Amerikaner) unsere Situation bzgl. Freiheit schildern würdest, wäre dieser höchstwahrscheinlich sehr empört darüber. Da unsere Freiheiten aber nur langsam abnehmen, gewöhnen wir uns immer mehr daran. Ich verwette meinen Hut, dass wir in 100 Jahren sehr sehr viel weniger Freiheit haben werden als wir es heute haben.



aitikai schrieb:


> Die Behörden geben nur die Informationen Preis, die sie wollen, um die Strafverfolgung nicht zu gefährden.
> Nicht-veröffentlichen von Insiderwissen während einer Bedrohungslage hat in meinen Augen nichts mit totalitärem Staat zu tun, sondern mit Nachdenken. Die Informationen können auch noch in ein paar Monaten fließen.



Ich glaube da solltest du unterscheiden. Wenn Behörden Informationen vorenthalten (das machen sie oft, finde ich auch teilweise richtig z.B. in dem von dir genannten Fall) dann gelangen diese überhaupt nicht an die Öffentlichkeit.
Hier geht es aber darum, dass allgemein zugängliche Informationen verbreitet werden. Wenn die Behörden nicht wollten, dass Informationen über vereitelte Terroranschläge o.Ä. nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, würden sie sie nicht preisgeben.
Meiner Meinung nach soll hier eine Grundlage für die Zensierung der Medien geschaffen werden, die mit einer gut gemeint scheinenden Absicht unterstützt wird.



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hm mit Street View kann man bereits teilweise ins Wohnzimmer gucken...und Telefone anzapfen und Internet-Verfolgung ist sowieso bekannt. Aber wenn eine Person verprügelt wird in einem öffentlichen Platz oder Ort rufen alle nach Überwachung oder mehr Polizeipräsenz. Also was nun ? Dem Volk ist eh nichts recht zu machen. Und man wird in keinem Staat mehr Rechte und Freiheiten haben als hier, oder ? Tatsache ist, das eine Bedrohung vorhanden ist (um zum Thema zurückzukehren). Wie man damit umgeht, ist ein schwieriges Unterfangen und jeder Einzelne hat eine andere Meinung darüber, aber die Personen, die vom Volk gewählt wurden, haben sich nun mal so einen Weg entschieden. Wie wäre es, wenn Gregor Gysi oder Chem Özdemir (oder wie man den schreibt) Kanzler wären ? Oh Gott ich mag nicht daran denken...*Graus*



Ich sehe meine Freiheit nicht durch Street View eingeschränkt. Man kann weder meine Stadt noch mein Haus oder Wohnzimmer darin sehen. Und selbst wenn, das ist nur ein einziges Abbild von einer Hausfassade. Das hat nichts mit Überwachung von Aktivitäten zu tun, zumal Gesichter zensiert werden und Häuser auch auf Wunsch.

Zum letzten Teil: Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Cem Özdemir nicht an die Macht kommt. Da wäre mir so ziemlich jeder andere (außer ein anderer Grüner) lieber


----------



## aitikai (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube da solltest du unterscheiden. Wenn Behörden Informationen vorenthalten (das machen sie oft, finde ich auch teilweise richtig z.B. in dem von dir genannten Fall) dann gelangen diese überhaupt nicht an die Öffentlichkeit.
> Hier geht es aber darum, dass allgemein zugängliche Informationen verbreitet werden. Wenn die Behörden nicht wollten, dass Informationen über vereitelte Terroranschläge o.Ä. nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, würden sie sie nicht preisgeben.
> Meiner Meinung nach soll hier eine Grundlage für die Zensierung der Medien geschaffen werden, die mit einer gut gemeint scheinenden Absicht unterstützt wird.



Ich unterscheide ja. Die Preisgabe, dass evtl. mit Anschlägen zu rechnen ist, ist die öffentliche Information. Wenn die Bedrohungslage ernst sein sollte, muss eine solche Warnung auch raus.
 Wenn der Spiegel dann aus "Insiderkreisen" mögliche Ziele nennt, sind das Informationen die anscheinend nicht an die Öffentlichkeit geraten sollten. Ich kann nicht sagen, in wie weit das Ermittlungserfolge hindert, aber ich kann es mir zumindest vorstellen.
Weiterhin könnte man das Zitat (ohne den Zusammenhang drumherum, den ich nicht kenne) auch so lesen: Zurückhaltung der Medien = Weniger Panik machen.




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich sehe meine Freiheit nicht durch Street View eingeschränkt. Man kann weder meine Stadt noch mein Haus oder Wohnzimmer darin sehen. Und selbst wenn, das ist nur ein einziges Abbild von einer Hausfassade. Das hat nichts mit Überwachung von Aktivitäten zu tun, zumal Gesichter zensiert werden und Häuser auch auf Wunsch.



Trotzdem stößt es bitter auf, dass ein Widerspruch gegen die Darstellung im Internet damit verbunden ist, dass sie durch das Formular nun Namen und Adresse verknüpfen können. Eine Information mehr. Nicht dass das ausspionieren des Surfverhaltens nicht schon genug wäre


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> *Noch wird es das nicht. Die Freiheit wird stufenweise langsam abgeschafft, damit man es nicht merkt*


So für die Leute die es immer noch nicht versteht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Diq6TAtSECg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Noch wird es das nicht. Die Freiheit wird stufenweise langsam abgeschafft, damit man es nicht merkt. Wenn du einem vor 100 Jahren lebenden (oder einem Amerikaner) unsere Situation bzgl. Freiheit schildern würdest, wäre dieser höchstwahrscheinlich sehr empört darüber. Da unsere Freiheiten aber nur langsam abnehmen, gewöhnen wir uns immer mehr daran. Ich verwette meinen Hut, dass wir in 100 Jahren sehr sehr viel weniger Freiheit haben werden als wir es heute haben.



Und zu welchem Zweck? Unterdrückende Oligarchie? Alles schon gehabt, hat seine Vorteile.
Ich für meinen Teil würde dann doch aber alles dran setzen, zu den Oligarchen zu gehören und nicht zum Volk! 


/edit:



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So für die Leute die es immer noch nicht versteht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sowas lieb ich immer!  Komplett lächerlich! Wer erhöht denn bei uns die Temperatur? Und ist das Volk in all seiner Verschiedenheit wirklich mit einem dummen Tier vergleichbar? Und wieso sollte "Überwachung" die freie Meinungsäußerung einschränken? Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung beginnt dort, wo man öffentlich und für alle zugänglich seine Meinung äußert. Und das geschieht zwangsläufig unter Anteilnahme Anderer.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Vielen Dank Sam_Fischer, genau das meine ich


----------



## MoK (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und ist das Volk in all seiner Verschiedenheit wirklich mit einem dummen Tier vergleichbar?



ja sieht man an jeder bundestagswahl... das volk lebt halt lieber mit einer guten lügen anstatt einer traurigen wahrheit


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2010)

ne seite zum thema:

http://wirhabenkeineangst.de/

leider werden die politiker das wohl nicht wahrnehmen. unterdrückung des volkes macht einfach zu viel spass.


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> ja sieht man an jeder bundestagswahl... das volk lebt halt lieber mit einer guten lügen anstatt einer traurigen wahrheit



Wenn man das Volk allerdings zu unterdrücken versucht, und das in einem wirklich bedrohlichem Ausmaß, würde das Volk sicher nicht wie ein Frosch hocken bleiben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Sowas lieb ich immer!  Komplett lächerlich! Wer erhöht denn bei uns die Temperatur? Und ist das Volk in all seiner Verschiedenheit wirklich mit einem dummen Tier vergleichbar? Und wieso sollte "Überwachung" die freie Meinungsäußerung einschränken? Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung beginnt dort, wo man öffentlich und für alle zugänglich seine Meinung äußert. Und das geschieht zwangsläufig unter Anteilnahme Anderer.


Klar Lächerlich,  

Dann ist das auch Lächerlich Klicken das auch Klicken


----------



## Jester (23. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Klar Lächerlich,
> 
> Dann ist das auch Lächerlich Klicken das auch Klicken



Nun gut. Ich wäre überzeugt, wenn du mir ein einziges, gutes Argument dafür liefern könntest, weshalb ein Staat ALLES von seinen Bürgern wissen will.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Kontrolle.

Wieso wollen Menschen Macht? Wieso gibt es Könige, Diktatoren und so weiter?


Edit: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjQj05Mr8oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Nun gut. Ich wäre überzeugt, wenn du mir ein einziges, gutes Argument dafür liefern könntest, weshalb ein Staat ALLES von seinen Bürgern wissen will.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3CiDRKXKA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 besser Kontrolle?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Geil


----------



## Ogil (23. November 2010)

Und inwiefern ist das ein Argument fuer den Ueberwachungswillen des Staates? 

Das Video zeigt eher, wie die durch Firmen erhobenen Informationen durch diese verknuepft werden - ganz unabhaengig vom Staat. Denn Anschriften werden durch den Pizzadienst mit Telephonnummern verknuepft. Die Einkaeufe werden durch die Banken/Kreditkartenfirmen erfasst und koennten theoretisch anderen Firmen bereit gestellt werden. In Laendern ohne staatliches Gesundheitssystem (das Video scheint ja auf die USA zugeschnitten) werden Krankheitsinfos von privaten Versicherungen erfasst und koennten ebenfalls weitergegeben werden. Der Staat spielt da eher die Rolle des Regulierers, der durch Gesetze diese uneingeschraenkte Weitergabe einschraenkt. Inwiefern das Ganze also den Polizeistaat aufzeigt ist mir schleierhaft. Dafuer klingt es aber freilich richtig schoen populistisch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

Das Video sollte für die die ganz Voll Idioten zugeschnitten, das sollte aufzeigen was man sicher dem Nächste alles über dich weiss. 

 "populistisch" Ist das ganze sicher nicht, wenn man sich ansieht was Alles so Kommt, RFID Chips etc.


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das hätte dann in der Tat wenig mit Freiheit zu tun. Glücklicherweise wird das auch nicht geplant und wird so in dieser Regierungsform und in dieser Gesellschaft wohl nichtmehr geplant werden.


Alles nur ne Frage der Zeit. Früher oder später wird das ein Staat durchbringen, wenn auch nicht unbedingt Deutschland. In England gibts ja in einzelnen Dörfern bereits Tests von extremen Überwachungsformen. Würde sich der normale Bürger alles gefallen lassen, gäbs das eh schon bereits überall, aber so dauerts halt noch ne Weile, weil man die ganze Sache wesentlich geschickter angehen muss. Wahrscheinlich erleben wir das nicht mal mehr mit, aber vielleicht unsere Kinder oder unsere Enkel und um genau diese davor zu bewahren ist es wichtig, bereits heute vorausschauend zu blicken und sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen.

Ich klinge grad fürchterlich anarchistisch, igitt...dabei mag ich Anarchisten gar nicht. Aber schlussendlich ists halt wiklich so: Gesetze sind dort gut, wo sie nötig sind. Dort hingegen, wo sie die Freiheit des Bürgers drastisch einschränken, der Nutzen daraus aber fraglich ist, sind sie fehl am Platz. 


Edit:





Jester schrieb:


> Wenn man das Volk allerdings zu unterdrücken versucht, und das in einem wirklich bedrohlichem Ausmaß, würde das Volk sicher nicht wie ein Frosch hocken bleiben.


Du bist lustig, das passiert tagtäglich in den verschiedensten Ländern dieser Welt und da hat das Volk auch nix zu sagen. Wenn Du da nen Aufstand planen willst, wirst Du erschossen, eingesperrt oder verschwindest plötzlich und kehrst nie mehr zurück.


----------



## shadow24 (24. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> arabische Geschichte


also ich bin nur drauf eingegegangen wo die attentäter geboren wurden.udn von daher stammt niemenad aus afghanistan sondern aus ägypten,saudi arabien,libanon,iran udn pakistan...
natülich hast du mit der taliban recht,das die in afghanistan existiert,aber mehr auch nicht
udn die pakistanische regierung arbeit zwar offiziell mit dem westen zusammen,aber ich glaub nirgendwo finden sich mehr terroristen (neben den taliban in afghanistan) als in pakistan.udn pakistan ist eh schon mit den mohnfeldern udn dem dazugehörigen drogenkartellen völlig überfordert 
und der libanon ist doch das auffangbecken aller terroristischen/religiösen vereinigungen die gegen das zionistische system sind


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Alles nur ne Frage der Zeit. Früher oder später wird das ein Staat durchbringen, wenn auch nicht unbedingt Deutschland. In England gibts ja in einzelnen Dörfern bereits Tests von extremen Überwachungsformen. Würde sich der normale Bürger alles gefallen lassen, gäbs das eh schon bereits überall, aber so dauerts halt noch ne Weile, weil man die ganze Sache wesentlich geschickter angehen muss. Wahrscheinlich erleben wir das nicht mal mehr mit, aber vielleicht unsere Kinder oder unsere Enkel und um genau diese davor zu bewahren ist es wichtig, bereits heute vorausschauend zu blicken und sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen.
> 
> Ich klinge grad fürchterlich anarchistisch, igitt...dabei mag ich Anarchisten gar nicht. Aber schlussendlich ists halt wiklich so: Gesetze sind dort gut, wo sie nötig sind. Dort hingegen, wo sie die Freiheit des Bürgers drastisch einschränken, der Nutzen daraus aber fraglich ist, sind sie fehl am Platz.
> 
> ...



Und dabei steht Deutschland noch gut da. SChau die mal China oder Russland an von wegen Ueberwachung. Oder als Beispiel aus der Vergangheit die DDR.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Und dabei steht Deutschland noch gut da. SChau die mal China oder Russland an von wegen Ueberwachung. Oder als Beispiel aus der Vergangheit die DDR.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es sehr anstrebsam ist, nur besser als China und Russland in Sachen Überwachung zu sein.


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es sehr anstrebsam ist, nur besser als China und Russland in Sachen Überwachung zu sein.



Um Gottes Willen nein, wollte nur mal aufzeigen das es viel viel schlimmer sein kann. Auch mit der Meinungsfreiheit. Klar muss man sich gegen die totalle ueberwachung wehren, dabei aber im Auge behalten das es schlimmer sein koennte.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. November 2010)

Ich zweifle daran, dass es tatsächlich in einen Überwachungsstaat abdriftet. Der Staat in seiner jetzigen Form
wird onehin einem Wandel unterliegen. Neue Parteien kommen und werden auch die alten zum Einlenken zwingen.
Falls der Staat bestehen bleibt, versteht sich. Die Tendenzen, dass Euro und EU zusammenbrechen, sind da und
recht real.


----------



## White_Sky (24. November 2010)

Ich will auch ein Video posten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcVRlzP6SQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. November 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich hier noch gelesen, der Euro sei die sicherste Währung aller Zeiten für uns Deutsche. Ich hab gelacht und davon abgesehen, zu antworten. Jetzt, nachdem erst Irland und nun auch Portugal Schwierigkeiten bekommen, muss es einfach für jeden offensichtlich sein, dass das EU-Kartenhaus in sich zusammenbricht, inklusive des Euros. Nach Portugal wird Spanien folgen, dann Italien und Frankreich und England und irgendwann dann Deutschland. Mit Sicherheit noch 2011.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2010)

Also bitte, wem das nicht klar war, der hat wohl auf das Geschwätz der Politiker wirklich gehört....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2010)

Die frage ist "Was passiert wenn Kartenhaus EU Zusammen bricht?"


----------



## Manfret (24. November 2010)

Ähhhm, also is das hier nich ein Computer-Spiel Portal und Forum??? Also ich will nur mal doof fragen, was hat das im geringsten mit Terror zu tun?


----------



## Jester (24. November 2010)

Manfret schrieb:


> Ähhhm, also is das hier nich ein Computer-Spiel Portal und Forum??? Also ich will nur mal doof fragen, was hat das im geringsten mit Terror zu tun?



Im "Gott und die Welt" Forum gibt es nur sehr begrenzte Themenvorschläge.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. November 2010)

Hier geht es eben um Gott und die Welt. Da die Gemeinschaft zu beschränkt unterschiedlicher Meinung zum Thema
"Gott" ist, geht es dann doch nur um die Welt. Wobei viele auch hier Scheuklappen tragen, in dem Fall
"Lol der Euro geht unter" vielleicht weniger, wie sich zeigt.

Ich frage mich nur, was ich mit meinem Geld machen soll.


----------



## Jester (24. November 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hier geht es eben um Gott und die Welt. Da die Gemeinschaft zu beschränkt unterschiedlicher Meinung zum Thema
> "Gott" ist, geht es dann doch nur um die Welt. Wobei viele auch hier Scheuklappen tragen, in dem Fall
> "Lol der Euro geht unter" vielleicht weniger, wie sich zeigt.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, was ich mit meinem Geld machen soll.



Schmeiß es raus! Wenn wir schon bei Verschwörungstheorien sind, können wir auch gleich davon ausgehen, dass 2012 die Erde untergeht!


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2010)

Manfret schrieb:


> Ähhhm, also is das hier nich ein Computer-Spiel Portal und Forum???



Das ist der "Gott und die Welt" Bereich. Wenn dich Politik nicht interessiert dann geh doch WoW zocken.


und + 1 für Jester, gratuliere


----------



## Jester (24. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist der "Gott und die Welt" Bereich. Wenn dich Politik nicht interessiert dann geh doch WoW zocken.



Ach ja Manfret, auf solche unfreundlichen Rüpel hörst du einfach nicht!


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die frage ist "Was passiert wenn Kartenhaus EU Zusammen bricht?"



Extreme Sparmaßnahmen in sämtlichen betroffenen Staaten, evtl. zivile Revolten, Generalstreiks.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2010)

*Terrorgefahr: CDU erwägt Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit*


Klicken


----------



## Jester (24. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Terrorgefahr: CDU erwägt Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit*
> 
> 
> Klicken



Woah! Journalisten sollen auch wenn es um die Bedrohung durch den Terrorismus geht das nicht dürfen, was sie sowieso nicht dürfen:
Inhalte und Ergebnisse aus laufenden Ermittlungen und vertraulichen Dokumenten veröffentlichen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Woah! Journalisten sollen auch wenn es um die Bedrohung durch den Terrorismus geht das nicht dürfen, was sie sowieso nicht dürfen:
> Inhalte und Ergebnisse aus laufenden Ermittlungen und vertraulichen Dokumenten veröffentlichen!



Sie bekommen also die verbotenen Informationen gesagt und dürfen sie nicht weitersagen. Interessant. Du solltest dich genauer einlesen


----------



## Jester (24. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Sie bekommen also die verbotenen Informationen gesagt und dürfen sie nicht weitersagen. Interessant. Du solltest dich genauer einlesen



Sie erkaufen sich brisante Informationen bzw. beschwatzen irgendwelche Insider, bis diese nachgeben und plaudern. Und in bestimmten Fällen dürfen sie diese Informationen nicht veröffentlichen, so sind z.b. auch die Veröffentlichungen der Dokumente der US Armee durch WikiLeaks hart an der Grenze, da durch diese Veröffentlichungen Menschenleben bzw. Ermittlungserfolge gefährdet werden. Immerhin hat WikiLeaks viele Namen u.ä. rausgestrichen. Da aber so eine Anonymisierung bei der Berichterstattung über Terrorziele schwierig sein dürfte, (..."es werden also Terroranschläge auf einen Bahnhof in einer deutschen Millionenstadt geplant...*hust*") halte ich es für richtig, so wenig wie möglich darüber zu berichten. Um die Panik im Volk niedrig zu halten, damit sich das Volk wieder darauf konzentrieren kann, was hinter den Kulissen der Politik vorgeht!


----------



## Pfropfen (24. November 2010)

So erstmal Hallo zusammen.

Lieber TE,
grade die Gruppe an Terroristen, auf welche du in deiner Erklärung nicht eingehen möchtest, ist die Gruppe um die es zur Zeit geht.
Die aktuellen Terrorwarnungen warnen vor islamistischen Terroristen. Das sind Terroristen, deren Ziel es ist einen islamistischen Gotteststaat zu schaffe. Demnach ist das eindeutig 'religiöser Terror'.


Die Terroristen, die die Welt für alle, und nicht nur für eine Volksgruppe/Religion, ändern wollen, sind linke- bzw linksradikale Terroristen.
Auch wenn man manche von ihnen (achtung hier folgt eine persönliche meinung) nicht als Terroristen bezeichnen sollte, wenn sie keinem Menschen physisch damit schaden, sondern nur versuchen der wirtschaft und politik zu schaden. Dazu zähle ich zB die erste Generationen einer Gruppe, deren Inizialen das selbe sind wie die von 'radieschen auf frischkäse', welche ich aber namentlich nicht nennen werde, da einer meiner beiträge über diese gruppe hier im forum schon geschlossen wurde 



*Sollten wir die Warnung ernst nehmen?*
Ganz klar!
Ja das sollten wir. Wir besitzen in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland einen der besten Nachrichtendienste der Welt. Wenn von diesem eine Terrorwarnung ausgegeben wird sollten wir diese auch ernst nehmen.
Dennoch glaube ich, dass diese Warnung von Politik und Medien *völlig bewusst* aufgebauscht wird um die Bevölkerung von den eindeutigen Fehlentscheidungen und teilweise Gesetzesbrüchen unserer Bundesregierung abzulenken, welche von Ceiwyn schon so schön genannt wurden:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nachdem auf politischer Ebene zahlreiche vom Volk nicht akzeptierte Entscheidungen (Laufzeitverlängerung, Gesundheitsreform, Rente mit 67,...) getroffen wurden, das Experiment Euro vor dem Scheitern steht und der Staat de facto bankrott ist[/font]


Und dazu kommt noch einiges mehr was die Bundesregierung sowie die Europäische Union absolut versaut haben.



Fazit:
*Warnung ernst nehmen aber einfach ruhig den Alltag weiterleben.*



So schluss für heute.

MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## orkman (24. November 2010)

ZU DIESEM THEMA PASST NUR DIES HIER ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew-SrlQ9tlI


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2010)

Ich bin bereit Wetten anzunehmen, dass der Euro und Europa noch lange nach 2011 Bestand haben wird.


----------



## Lenatowenaar (24. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit Wetten anzunehmen, dass der Euro und Europa noch lange nach 2011 Bestand haben wird.



wirst wohl recht haben bloss die frage ist wie es dann der einfachen bevölkerung geht


----------



## Ogil (24. November 2010)

Gut - wie jetzt ja auch.

Dieses Dramatisieren hier ist ja wirklich laecherlich. Uhh - das Kartenhaus EU bricht zusammen! Uhh - der Euro! Erst werden wir verhungern und dann machen wir Revolte! Und dann waehlen wir den neuen Superstar aus unseren Reihen! Und hinterher sagen wir, dass wir das alles schon immer gewusst haben, weil wir immer eifrig den Verschwoerungsfilmchen auf Youtube folgten. Wir koennen zwar keinen graden Satz formulieren, um die populistischen Phrasen der Schwarzmaler nachzuplappern reicht es aber allemal! Dicke! Und selbst wenn wir nur die Haelfte von dem was wir nachplappern verstehen: Ich glaube die sind auch dagegen! Druff, sag ich, uff alles und jeden!


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> geiler text




ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können...danke ogil...


----------



## Independent (25. November 2010)

Ogil


----------



## Lari (25. November 2010)

Hehe, sehr gut


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

Eins muß man ja sagen, der TE hat uns ein spannendes Thema hinterlassen...da lernt man gleich einige buffed-User "besser" kennen...


----------



## eaglestar (25. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Independent ich bitte dich das wieder zu löschen weil
> 
> 
> 
> This




What ever happens in BuffedForum....stays in BuffedForum!


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2010)

eaglestar schrieb:


> What ever happens in BuffedForum....stays in BuffedForum!



Erm....nö. 
Ich habe die entsprechenden Beiträge gelöscht. Wenn Sam seinen Beitrag entfernt, soll niemand glauben einen Online-Pranger aufstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Raminator (25. November 2010)

Panikmache...
irgendwer versucht was zu täuschen


----------

